# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  نحوه تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95 و 96 !!!!! پیش دانشگاهیم تاثیر میدن !!!!

## HellishBoy

نحوه تاثیر معدل کتبی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی در کنکور سال های 95 و 96 !!


نحوه تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی

----------


## sami7

*نامردا امسال شد ۳۰ درصد !!!

۵ درصد هم پیش دانشگاهی*

----------


## fateme.tehran

با تشکر از شفاف سازی...
با اینکه اعصابم خورد شد اما ممنونم...

----------


## JavADiiI74

پیش واسه 95 تاثیر مثبته  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Orwell

پس 95 هم شد 25 درصد.
بازم جای شکرش باقیه.
خوبیش اینه پیش دانشگاهی 5 درصدش بصورت مثبته نه مستقیم.

*دوستان من سال تحصیلی 90-91 پیش دانشگاهی بودم و همون سال 91 هم اولین کنکورم بوده و مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم تیر 91 صادر شده. یعنی الان من مشمول 5 درصد پیش هستم یا نه ؟ اخه نوشته سال تحصیلی 90-91 به بعد.*

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

بابا دمشون گرم این خوبه از الان تکلیف کنکوریای ۹۶ هم مشخص شد اولا بگم تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی مثبت پس مهم نیس بنابراین مثل سال پیش سومم که همون ۲۵ درصد

----------


## ezio auditore77

خدا ر شکر غیرحضوری نگرفتم!
هاهاهاهاهاها... :Y (562):

----------


## JavADiiI74

یه جوری عنوان تاپیکتو انتخاب کردی و یه جوری گفتی الله اکبر اینا دارن... ، گفتم وامصیبتا باز چه بلایی سرمون آوردن!! خدایی این سری خییلی راه اومدن!!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ezio auditore77

پس مثبته! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## _fatemeh_

با اینکه تاثیر مثبته ولی بازم ناراحتم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pouria.1376

سال96قطعیه یا مثبت؟؟؟

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## JavADiiI74

> پس مثبته!


فقط پیش واسه 95!

----------


## JavADiiI74

> سال96قطعیه یا مثبت؟؟؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


قطعی!

----------


## Pouria.1376

پس این ترمیم معدل چی شد؟؟؟؟


فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

ولی توجه کردید انقدر گفتن ۳۵ درصد یا میگفتن هرسال ده درصد اضافه میشه ولی بخداا باید ممنون سنجش باشیم چون اون مخالفت کرده وگرنه........

----------


## Pouria.1376

همش تقصیر لعنتی اموزش پرورشه که خودش تو هر آشی میندازه 

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

انتططار داشتم بشه 15 درصد :Y (625):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

پوریا جان باید ممنون سازمان سنجش بود انصافا چون اگه یادتون باشه دکتر خدایی هی مخالفت میکرد

----------


## Pouria.1376

درسته ولی این اموزش پرورش خیلی .... 

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Mr Sky

دم سازمان سنجش گرم .....مرگ بر اموزش و پرورش.....به امید حذف کلی این قانون گند

----------


## johnny

دوستان توجه کنن تاثیر پیش در کنکور 95 مثبت و در کنکور 96 قطعیه...دوستان پشت کنکوری امسال رو هر جور شده تلاش کنید و اون چیزی رو که میخواین قبول بشین که اگه بخواین بزارید واسه سال بعدش نمرات پیش هم باز تاثیر قطعی داده میشه.

----------


## Mr Sky

خوش به حال 96 ها چون میدونن تکلیفشون چیه

----------


## Pouria.1376

این اموزش پرورش خیلی ... هست من امسال تو مسابقه احکام اول شدم هم مدرسه هم شهرستان چار گانه تا استان رسیدم به همه 100هزار تومن دادن یعنی با ی نفر دیگه که بچه رییس اموزش پرورش بود دادن ولیربه من ی کتاب قصه بخدا از اون کتاب قصه پیامبرا دادن برا بچه دو ساله 

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## biology115

دوستان راست جریان این ترمیم معدل چی شد؟
اجرا شدنیه یا نه؟

----------


## Pouria.1376

> دوستان راست جریان این ترمیم معدل چی شد؟
> اجرا شدنیه یا نه؟


امسال مثبت سال دیگه 5درصد قطعی

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## biology115

> امسال مثبت سال دیگه 5درصد قطعی
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


ترمیم معدل سوم منظورمه

----------


## AM24

دوستان میشه تفاوت تاثیر مثبت وقطعی رو بگین؟؟؟

----------


## A.Z

عجب پس که اینجوریاست...
یکم عجیبه!؟ :Yahoo (77): 
برا 2سال بعد هم از الان برنامه ریختن،اونم با تاثیر یکسان! :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (13): 
95 که تکلیف مشخصه ولی برای96 این خط  *|*  اینم نشون*.* اگه اینا زیر حرفشون نزدن...اگه سال بعد 35/40 نشد هرچی خواستید بگید! 


لعنتیا چرا پیش رو وسط کشیدید!!!! :Y (645):

----------


## Mr.Dr

*2- آزمون سراسري سال 1396

*الف- آن دسته از ديپلمه هاي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي كه ديپلم خود را از سال 1384 به بعد اخذ نموده اند و *امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي و کشوری برگزار شده است*، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود ديپلم (سال سوم آموزش متوسطه) به ميزان حداكثر 25 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به صورت تأثيرقطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود. 

ب- داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش دانشگاهي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيش دانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 91-1390 به بعد اخذ كرده اند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيش دانشگاهي (صرفا نمرات دروسی که به صورت نهایی، سراسری و کشوری برگزار شده است) به ميزان حداكثر 5 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به صورت تأثير قطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود.

*تذکر:* برای داوطلبان مشمول سوابق تحصیلی بندهای الف وب، هردو مورد اعمال خواهد شد.

----------------------------------------------------------

من 96 کنکور دارم!
حالا باید خوشحال باشم یا ناراحت؟؟  :Yahoo (21): 
سال اول دبیرستان امتحان ریاضی 1 مون کشوری بود! اونم تاثیر میدن؟! ((خدا رو شکر 20 شدم!  :Yahoo (109): ))

----------


## Orwell

> *دوستان من سال تحصیلی 90-91 پیش دانشگاهی بودم و همون سال 91 هم اولین کنکورم بوده و مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم تیر 91 صادر شده. یعنی الان من مشمول 5 درصد پیش هستم یا نه ؟ اخه نوشته سال تحصیلی 90-91 به بعد.*


هرکی جواب این سوال ما رو هم فهمید یه ندایی بده  :Yahoo (65):  

هرچند تاثیر مثبت اونم 5 درصد چیز خاصی نیس ولی بهرحال تاثیر نداشتنش بهتر از داشتنشه

----------


## A.Z

> هرکی جواب این سوال ما رو هم فهمید یه ندایی بده  
> 
> هرچند تاثیر مثبت اونم 5 درصد چیز خاصی نیس ولی بهرحال تاثیر نداشتنش بهتر از داشتنشه


اگه شما پیش رو طی سال 90-91 و یا بعد از 90-91 گرفتید مشمولید!

----------


## Pouria.1376

بخدا گریم گرفته 
ما میخایم نون زن بچه بدیم میفهمیم

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## -Morteza-

> *2- آزمون سراسري سال 1396
> 
> *
> من 96 کنکور دارم!
> حالا باید خوشحال باشم یا ناراحت؟؟ 
> سال اول دبیرستان امتحان ریاضی 1 مون کشوری بود! اونم تاثیر میدن؟! ((خدا رو شکر 20 شدم! ))


امتحان کشوری با نهایی فرق داره
نهای حوزه تصحیح میشه
اما کشوری رو دبیر خودتون تصحیح میکنه=>بدون تاثیره

----------


## daniad

خوب یه سوال پیش میاد اینجا 
اون دسته ازبدبختایی که مث من که میخوان دیپ 2 بگیرن میتونن با مثلا دیپ تجربی و پیش ریاضی کنکور بدن ؟
اگه نشه که رسما جر خوردیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## idealist

> خوب یه سوال پیش میاد اینجا 
> اون دسته ازبدبختایی که مث من که میخوان دیپ 2 بگیرن میتونن با مثلا دیپ تجربی و پیش ریاضی کنکور بدن ؟
> اگه نشه که رسما جر خوردیم


*میشه...منم میخام دیپ انسانی بگیرم...باید دفترچه بیاد همه چی مشخص میشه. ولی بستگی داره که دو تا کد سابقه تحصیلی بهمون میدن (یکی جدا برای سال سوم و یکی برای پیش دانشگاهی) که اگه اینجوری باشه مشکلی نیست ، ولی اگه فقط یه دونه کد سابقه تحصیلی بدن مجبوریم پیش مجدد رو هم بگیریم چون ما کد دانش آموزیمون برای پیش و سال سوم با هم متفاوته!*

----------


## daniad

> *میشه...منم میخام دیپ انسانی بگیرم...باید دفترچه بیاد همه چی مشخص میشه. ولی بستگی داره که دو تا کد سابقه تحصیلی بهمون میدن (یکی جدا برای سال سوم و یکی برای پیش دانشگاهی) که اگه اینجوری باشه مشکلی نیست ، ولی اگه فقط یه دونه کد سابقه تحصیلی بدن مجبوریم پیش مجدد رو هم بگیریم چون ما کد دانش آموزیمون برای پیش و سال سوم با هم متفاوته!*



آیم گوینگ تو بی روانی  :Yahoo (1): 
حالا پیش مجدد چطور بگیریم ؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
اصلا میشه ؟ 
اگرم شد بازم باید زیست و زمین پیش رو قبول شیم

----------


## Mr.Dr

> آیم گوینگ تو بی روانی 
> حالا پیش مجدد چطور بگیریم ؟
> اصلا میشه ؟ 
> اگرم شد بازم باید زیست و زمین پیش رو قبول شیم


پیش تاثیرش واسه شما مثبته و نه مستقیم!
پیش مجدد رو واسه چی میخوای؟

----------


## daniad

> پیش تاثیرش واسه شما مثبته و نه مستقیم!
> پیش مجدد رو واسه چی میخوای؟


میدونم رضا
چون میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم برای جبران معدل 
گویا پیش هم داره میوفته تو پاچم

پ.ن : ب سبستم پاسخگویی پیام دادم منتظر جوابم

----------


## mahyasi

:Yahoo (76): سلام من تازه اومدم
یه سوال برای پیش تجربی چه درسایی نهاییه؟
و یه سوال دیگه اینکه فرضا یکی بتونه توی کنکور درس زمین که سوالاش یکم سخت هست رو 100 بزنه
از اونجایی که ضریب زمین برای پزشکی صفر هستش. تاثیری داره؟ 
ینی برای بقیه درسا ضریب دوبل حساب میشه یا نه؟

----------


## laleh74

من نفهمیدم :Yahoo (2): 
بند الف گفته دیپلمه های  بعد از 84....بند ب گفته دیپلمه های بعد از 90-91...
من 93 فارغ التحصیل شدم...الآن تکلیف من چیه؟ :Yahoo (21): 
ینی فقط 5درصد تاثیر پیش؟؟؟

----------


## laleh74

> آیم گوینگ تو بی روانی 
> حالا پیش مجدد چطور بگیریم ؟
> اصلا میشه ؟ 
> اگرم شد بازم باید زیست و زمین پیش رو قبول شیم


تاثیرش مثبته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> من نفهمیدم
> بند الف گفته دیپلمه های  بعد از 84....بند ب گفته دیپلمه های بعد از 90-91...
> من 93 فارغ التحصیل شدم...الآن تکلیف من چیه؟
> ینی فقط 5درصد تاثیر پیش؟؟؟


گفته پیش بعد از 90-91 نه دیپ!

----------


## mahyasi

نه دیگه 
شماهم نهایی سوم هم 5درصد پیش
هردوش رو مشمول میشی

----------


## misha

> *2- آزمون سراسري سال 1396
> 
> *الف- آن دسته از ديپلمه هاي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي كه ديپلم خود را از سال 1384 به بعد اخذ نموده اند و *امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي و کشوری برگزار شده است*، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود ديپلم (سال سوم آموزش متوسطه) به ميزان حداكثر 25 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به صورت تأثيرقطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود. 
> 
> ب- داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش دانشگاهي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيش دانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 91-1390 به بعد اخذ كرده اند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيش دانشگاهي (صرفا نمرات دروسی که به صورت نهایی، سراسری و کشوری برگزار شده است) به ميزان حداكثر 5 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به صورت تأثير قطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود.
> 
> *تذکر:* برای داوطلبان مشمول سوابق تحصیلی بندهای الف وب، هردو مورد اعمال خواهد شد.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> ...



خوشبحالت که تکلیف خودتو میدونی... :Yahoo (2): 
واسه سوم نهاییت که مستقیمه حسابی باید بخونی...واسه کنکوری های 96 خوبه..زودتر گفتن..


بچه ها اگه پیش تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه اگه کم شده باشیم نهاییمونو حساب نمیشه؟ینی فقط نمره بالا تاثیر مثبتش حساب میشه؟

----------


## laleh74

> گفته پیش بعد از 90-91 نه دیپ!


با این جملت مبهم تر شدم :Yahoo (21): 
همونی که @mahyasi گفت....ینی واس من 30درصد هست.
25درصد سوم...5% پیش

----------


## amir.tk

97 چه بلایی سرمون میخوام بیاد؟! :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mahyasi

> خوشبحالت که تکلیف خودتو میدونی...
> واسه سوم نهاییت که مستقیمه حسابی باید بخونی...واسه کنکوری های 96 خوبه..زودتر گفتن..
> 
> 
> بچه ها اگه پیش تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه اگه کم شده باشیم نهاییمونو حساب نمیشه؟ینی فقط نمره بالا تاثیر مثبتش حساب میشه؟



تا سال 96 اینا صدبار تغییر عقیده میدن
تاثیر مثبت ینی هرچی بشی به همون میزان ترازتو میبره بالا
تا چندسال پیش هم واسه سوم تاثیر مثبت بود. پشتیبان من ترازش همینطوری اومد بالا.

----------


## laleh74

> 97 چه بلایی سرمون میخوام بیاد؟!


97 آخرین سالِ کنکوره دیگه...اینطور که میگن...از اون سال به بعد دیگه رشته ی تجربی تا مدارس تدریس نمیشه :Yahoo (4):  (بنا به گفته ی اونا)

----------


## A.Z

> سلام من تازه اومدم
> یه سوال برای پیش تجربی چه درسایی نهاییه؟
> و یه سوال دیگه اینکه فرضا یکی بتونه توی کنکور درس زمین که سوالاش یکم سخت هست رو 100 بزنه
> از اونجایی که ضریب زمین برای پزشکی صفر هستش. تاثیری داره؟ 
> ینی برای بقیه درسا ضریب دوبل حساب میشه یا نه؟


ترازه کلی تو رو میبره بالا. ولی بای پزشکی(گرو1)هیچ تاثیری نداره! چه منفی 33%- و چه 100%.فرقی نمیکنه!
نهایی های پیش:فیزیک/زیست/ادبیات/معارف

----------


## daniad

حرفی ندارم  :Yahoo (21): 
بجز اینکه 
آخه عن 
بلد نیستی بزار یکی از همکارات جواب بده 
آموزش پرورش ناحیمون حتی نمیدونه دیپلم دوم چیه  :Yahoo (21): 
روانی اینگ ...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DR Matrix

بابا مثبته برید خوش باشین از حالا هم واسه 96 مشخص کردن... ما دهه 60 تیا همه جا سوختیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## misha

> تا سال 96 اینا صدبار تغییر عقیده میدن
> تاثیر مثبت ینی هرچی بشی به همون میزان ترازتو میبره بالا
> تا چندسال پیش هم واسه سوم تاثیر مثبت بود. پشتیبان من ترازش همینطوری اومد بالا.


ینی فقط اگه نمره هامون بالا باشه تاثیر داره؟ :Yahoo (2): 
اصلا به فکر ما پشت کنکوری ها نیستن..واقعا که..

----------


## mahyasi

> ترازه کلی تو رو میبره بالا. ولی بای پزشکی(گرو1)هیچ تاثیری نداره! چه منفی 33%- و چه 100%.فرقی نمیکنه!
> نهایی های پیش:فیزیک/زیست/ادبیات/معارف



 اخه دکتر ضرابی مولف کتابای زیست شناسی درسیمون استادمون بودش بعد میگفت اگه یکی از تخصصیاتونو (ترجیحا زمین) بتونید 100 بزنید 30درصد بقیه درسای تخصصی رو میکشه بالا

----------


## amir.tk

> 97 آخرین سالِ کنکوره دیگه...اینطور که میگن...از اون سال به بعد دیگه رشته ی تجربی تا مدارس تدریس نمیشه (بنا به گفته ی اونا)


خب لاله خانوم؛ منظورم تاثیر معدلشه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## laleh74

> بابا مثبته برید خوش باشین از حالا هم واسه 96 مشخص کردن... ما دهه 60 تیا همه جا سوختیم


همش که مثبت نیس.فقط 5% پیش مثبته..منی که فیزیک پیش 14 شدم مثبتش کجاشو؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 
اصل کاری همون 25% که تاثیر قطعی داره

----------


## misha

> 97 آخرین سالِ کنکوره دیگه...اینطور که میگن...از اون سال به بعد دیگه رشته ی تجربی تا مدارس تدریس نمیشه (بنا به گفته ی اونا)


واقعا؟؟ینی دیگه رشته تجربی نداریم؟؟
چطور ممکنه؟

----------


## mahyasi

> ینی فقط اگه نمره هامون بالا باشه تاثیر داره؟
> اصلا به فکر ما پشت کنکوری ها نیستن..واقعا که..



 نه عزیزم نمره شما هرچی بشه به نسبت نمره ی خودت روی ترازت تاثیر داره

----------


## laleh74

> خب لاله خانوم؛ منظورم تاثیر معدلشه


اونم همینطور میشه...فک نکنم تغییر چندانی بشه....از حالا غصه نخور.شاید همش تاثیر مثبت شه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## A.Z

> اخه دکتر ضرابی مولف کتابای زیست شناسی درسیمون استادمون بودش بعد میگفت اگه یکی از تخصصیاتونو (ترجیحا زمین) بتونید 100 بزنید 30درصد بقیه درسای تخصصی رو میکشه بالا


چرت گفته! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## misha

> اخه دکتر ضرابی مولف کتابای زیست شناسی درسیمون استادمون بودش بعد میگفت اگه یکی از تخصصیاتونو (ترجیحا زمین) بتونید 100 بزنید 30درصد بقیه درسای تخصصی رو میکشه بالا


زمین که خییلی سخته بابا...اسمش زمینه.توش حتما2یا 3سوال سخت داره که هیشکی نمیتونه حل کنه.

----------


## amin firoozniya

قبل از اين كه توضيح بدم چه اتفاقي افتاده بايد بگم عرض يك ساعت 2تا ضد حال بدجور خوردم 1-باخت وحشتناك واليبال به استراليا2-بدشانسي محض ما كنكوريهاي 94 كه هزارتابدشانسي آورديم از سوالات سخت كنكور گرفته تا ظرفيت هاي باورنكردني امسال تا همزمان شدن امتحانات نهايي 94 با دوران جمع بندي.بگذريم در اين اطلاعيه ذكر شده براي كنكور 95 تاثير 5 درصد به صورت مثيت لحاظ شده يعني مثلا خود من ادبيات پيش رو 15 شدم ولي ادبيات سوم 19/50 شدم . سازمان سنجش دوبار نمره من رو حساب مي كنه 1-با ادبيات 4 15 2-بدون ادبيات 4 15 هركدوم كه بهتر بود اون لحاظ مي شه ولي واسه كنكور 96 شما چه 20 باشي چه 15 به هر حال حساب مي شه . به هر حال به عقيده من اين بين بد و بدتره. مثلا اونهايي كه امسال كنكوري هستند با توجه به اين كه تا زمان كنكور 50 روز وقت دارند نهايت استفاده رو با توجه به آسون بودن سوالا مي برن ولي من برام تاثير خنثي مي ذاره!!!!!! :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## A.Z

> 97 آخرین سالِ کنکوره دیگه...اینطور که میگن...از اون سال به بعد دیگه رشته ی تجربی تا مدارس تدریس نمیشه (بنا به گفته ی اونا)


متوجه نشدم!؟ :Yahoo (117): ....لاله یه رفع ابهامی بکن!منظورت چی بود؟ تا مدارس تدریس نمیسه؟! یعنی چی؟

----------


## laleh74

> واقعا؟؟ینی دیگه رشته تجربی نداریم؟؟
> چطور ممکنه؟


چون ظرفیت اشباع شده...نمیدونم چطور اما شده...بهتر شد..هرکی میرسید میرفت تجربی.
تو مدرسه ها 1کلاس ریاضی به زور پر میشد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahyasi

> همش که مثبت نیس.فقط 5% پیش مثبته..منی که فیزیک پیش 14 شدم مثبتش کجاشو؟؟؟؟
> اصل کاری همون 25% که تاثیر قطعی داره



شما اصن فیزیک پیشتو شده باشی4
به اندازه ی نمره ت میره بالا ترازت

----------


## meh.75

امسال من تو پیش 3 تا نهاییمو مردود شدم و میخوام خرداد95 پاسشون کنم.الان تکلیف من چیه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

> پس 95 هم شد 25 درصد.
> بازم جای شکرش باقیه.
> خوبیش اینه پیش دانشگاهی 5 درصدش بصورت مثبته نه مستقیم.
> 
> *دوستان من سال تحصیلی 90-91 پیش دانشگاهی بودم و همون سال 91 هم اولین کنکورم بوده و مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم تیر 91 صادر شده. یعنی الان من مشمول 5 درصد پیش هستم یا نه ؟ اخه نوشته سال تحصیلی 90-91 به بعد.*


واسه شما هم تاثير مثبت داره


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## mahsa92

> امسال من تو پیش 3 تا نهاییمو مردود شدم و میخوام خرداد95 پاسشون کنم.الان تکلیف من چیه؟؟؟؟؟


ميخوني و ٢٠ ميگيري و تاثير هم داري


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## laleh74

> متوجه نشدم!؟....لاله یه رفع ابهامی بکن!منظورت چی بود؟ تا مدارس تدریس نمیسه؟! یعنی چی؟


یعنی رشته ی تجربی دیگه نداریم...خیلی هم خوب :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahyasi

> قبل از اين كه توضيح بدم چه اتفاقي افتاده بايد بگم عرض يك ساعت 2تا ضد حال بدجور خوردم 1-باخت وحشتناك واليبال به استراليا2-بدشانسي محض ما كنكوريهاي 94 كه هزارتابدشانسي آورديم از سوالات سخت كنكور گرفته تا ظرفيت هاي باورنكردني امسال تا همزمان شدن امتحانات نهايي 94 با دوران جمع بندي.بگذريم در اين اطلاعيه ذكر شده براي كنكور 95 تاثير 5 درصد به صورت مثيت لحاظ شده يعني مثلا خود من ادبيات پيش رو 15 شدم ولي ادبيات سوم 19/50 شدم . سازمان سنجش دوبار نمره من رو حساب مي كنه 1-با ادبيات 4 15 2-بدون ادبيات 4 15 هركدوم كه بهتر بود اون لحاظ مي شه ولي واسه كنكور 96 شما چه 20 باشي چه 15 به هر حال حساب مي شه . به هر حال به عقيده من اين بين بد و بدتره. مثلا اونهايي كه امسال كنكوري هستند با توجه به اين كه تا زمان كنكور 50 روز وقت دارند نهايت استفاده رو با توجه به آسون بودن سوالا مي برن ولي من برام تاثير خنثي مي ذاره!!!!!!



کی میگه شما سوالاتون سخت بوده؟
من بیشتر سوالای فیزیک تجربی که خیلیا ازش مینالن  رو سرکلاس با استادمون حل کردم. حتی بعضیاش زیر 30ثانیه وقت گرفت
خیلی خوب بوده سوالاتون

----------


## A.Z

> یعنی رشته ی تجربی دیگه نداریم...خیلی هم خوب


منبع؟

----------


## laleh74

> زمین که خییلی سخته بابا...اسمش زمینه.توش حتما2یا 3سوال سخت داره که هیشکی نمیتونه حل کنه.


رتبه ی 4 کنکور تجربی 93، زمین رو 0 زده بود :Yahoo (21): 
اصلا نخونش بابا

----------


## miladrko

حالا این 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت چطوریه قضیه اش ؟
بخونیم واسه 5 درصد ارزش داره ؟

----------


## misha

> کی میگه شما سوالاتون سخت بوده؟
> من بیشتر سوالای فیزیک تجربی که خیلیا ازش مینالن  رو سرکلاس با استادمون حل کردم. حتی بعضیاش زیر 30ثانیه وقت گرفت
> خیلی خوب بوده سوالاتون


شما سر کلاس با استادتون... :Yahoo (21): 

ما تو جلسه تنهایی با اون همه استرس و بعد2درس.بعدم واقعا سخت بود.شما سولای مربوط به سالتونو حل کردین نه همشو.

----------


## DR Matrix

> همش که مثبت نیس.فقط 5% پیش مثبته..منی که فیزیک پیش 14 شدم مثبتش کجاشو؟؟؟؟
> اصل کاری همون 25% که تاثیر قطعی داره


بازم خوبه قطعیه تاثیر منفی نمیذاره

----------


## meh.75

> ميخوني و ٢٠ ميگيري و تاثير هم داري
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


سوابق تو بهمن داده میشه چه جوری تو خرداد تاثیر میدن؟؟؟اگه تو شهریور95پاس کنم چی؟؟
با این حساب دیپلم مجددو هم اگه تو خرداد سال اینده بگیریم میتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم

----------


## misha

> رتبه ی 4 کنکور تجربی 93، زمین رو 0 زده بود
> اصلا نخونش بابا


نه بابا من اصن زمین نمیخونم.منم0زدم.همه همینطورن براماکه تاثیر نداره..

----------


## laleh74

> منبع؟


تو مجله ی یکی از موسسات خونده بودم...یکی از آشناهامون هم تو آموزش و پرورشه گفت بحثش هست.امکان داره اجرا شه.
اگه اجراشه عالیه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amin firoozniya

> کی میگه شما سوالاتون سخت بوده؟
> من بیشتر سوالای فیزیک تجربی که خیلیا ازش مینالن  رو سرکلاس با استادمون حل کردم. حتی بعضیاش زیر 30ثانیه وقت گرفت
> خیلی خوب بوده سوالاتون


سر كنكور حل كردن سوالات با اون شرايطي كه سر جلسه حاكمه با حل كردن سوالا اونم 2و3 ماه بعد كنكور با فهميدن راه حل كوتاه و راحت نشستن روي صندلي و بدون استرس زمين تا اسمون فرق مي كنه .ثانيا امسال همه دروس اختصاصي سخت بود نه فيزيك !!

----------


## A.Z

> امسال من تو پیش 3 تا نهاییمو مردود شدم و میخوام خرداد95 پاسشون کنم.الان تکلیف من چیه؟؟؟؟؟


خب چه کاری هست دوست عزیز!؟
دی برو پاس کن!خیلی بهتره تا خرداد بری! از ما گفتن بود....

----------


## laleh74

> بازم خوبه قطعیه تاثیر منفی نمیذاره


قطعی مگه تاثیر منفی نداره؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 
وااااا من چرا انقد گیج شدم؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## amin firoozniya

> رتبه ی 4 کنکور تجربی 93، زمین رو 0 زده بود
> اصلا نخونش بابا


 اولا رتبه 4 تجربي نه 3 تجربي فائزه قائم دوست . ثانيا ايشون چون امسال سوالات سخت بود وقت كم آوردند و نتونستند زمين رو بزنند وگرنه در آزمون 15 خرداد كانون زمين رو 95 زده بود

----------


## meh.75

> خب چه کاری هست دوست عزیز!؟
> دی برو پاس کن!خیلی بهتره تا خرداد بری! از ما گفتن بود....


با این حساب برای شرکت در کنکور باید حتما پیشو هم قبول شد

----------


## mahyasi

> رتبه ی 4 کنکور تجربی 93، زمین رو 0 زده بود
> اصلا نخونش بابا



من الان توی ازمونام دوتا از عمومیامو بالای 80میزنم. یکیش که زبانه همیشه 100 میزنم یکیشم ادبیاته حدودای میانگین 83 درصد میزنم
تخصصیا هم اون ازمونایی که زمین داشت و میزدم زمینمو 40 زدم... سوالاش زیادم سخت نبود

----------


## A.Z

> اولا رتبه 4 تجربي نه 3 تجربي فائزه قائم دوست . ثانيا ايشون چون امسال سوالات سخت بود وقت كم آوردند و نتونستند زمين رو بزنند وگرنه در آزمون 15 خرداد كانون زمين رو 95 زده بود


خب حالا...اصل موضوع این بود که نیازی به زمین نیست! حالا هرچی....


هنر نزد ایرانیان محفوظ است

----------


## daniad

راستیا اینم هست که ثبت نام کنکور همیشه بهمن بوده ولی نمرات پیش خرداد ماه میاد 
احتمالا یا ثبت نام میفته خرداد یا باید اون موقع ویرایشی چیزی کنیم

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

چرا از سال 91 به بعد؟
خب اونا که نمی دونستن تاثیر داره

----------


## mahyasi

> با این حساب برای شرکت در کنکور باید حتما پیشو هم قبول شد



تو هیچ مدرکی م نداشته باشی میتونی کنکور بدی اما برای اینکه بتونی دانشگاه بری باید  حتما تا سال چهارم همه درساتو پاس کرده باشی
توی مدرسه ی ما یکی بود رشته ی ریاضی کنکور تجربی داد و پزشکی هم قبول شد اما چون دیفرانسیلشو پاس نکرده بود و شده بود 9باید شهریور امتحان میداد.شهریورم امتحان داد شد 9.75 مدیرمون نذاشت معلمه نمره رو بده بهش
الان باید دی ماه امتحان بده و برای دانشکاه باید از بهمن ماه بره

----------


## laleh74

> اولا رتبه 4 تجربي نه 3 تجربي فائزه قائم دوست . ثانيا ايشون چون امسال سوالات سخت بود وقت كم آوردند و نتونستند زمين رو بزنند وگرنه در آزمون 15 خرداد كانون زمين رو 95 زده بود


من الکی حرفی رو نمیزنم....

----------


## mahyasi

> چرا از سال 91 به بعد؟
> خب اونا که نمی دونستن تاثیر داره


یه بنده خدایی شما فرض کن از سال 92 پشت کنکور مونده و نمیتونه چیزی که دلش میخواد قبول شه با توجه به اینکه نمرات نهاییش خوب نبوده ولی پیش رو با نمره بالا پاس کرده
حالا کنکور 95 کلی خوش به حالش میشه

----------


## A.Z

> با این حساب برای شرکت در کنکور باید حتما پیشو هم قبول شد


فکر نمیکنم...باید نمرات نهاییت آماده باشند.
اصلا از این هم که بگذریم شما مگه 95 کنکور ندارید؟ خب همین دی فرصت خوبیه! خرداد زمان جمع بندی و...است و اصلا موقع خوبی واسه امتهان تشریحی نیست!!من دلم واسه دوستان 95 که همزمان پیش ذو میخونن میوفته!از یه طرف به فکر کنکور...از یه طرف هم به فکر امتهانات نهایی...

----------


## Nahal

هر دم از این باغ بری میرسد... :Yahoo (21): 

یه خبرم از اون ترمیم معدل لطفا!... :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## laleh74

> فکر نمیکنم...باید نمرات نهاییت آماده باشند.
> اصلا از این هم که بگذریم شما مگه 95 کنکور ندارید؟ خب همین دی فرصت خوبیه! خرداد زمان جمع بندی و...است و اصلا موقع خوبی واسه امتهان تشریحی نیست!!من دلم واسه دوستان 95 که همزمان پیش ذو میخونن میوفته!از یه طرف به فکر کنکور...از یه طرف هم به فکر امتهانات نهایی...


دلت واسه من بسوزه که امسال سومین سالم هست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amin firoozniya

> من الکی حرفی رو نمیزنم....
> 
> فایل پیوست 41072


من حواسم نبود فكر كردم شما گفتي رتبه 4 كنكور 94.شما درست مي گي رتبه 4 كنكور 93 مهسا دولتشاهي زمين رو صفر زده بود.

----------


## misha

> دلت واسه من بسوزه که امسال سومین سالم هست


من فکر میکردم سال دومته.
***
بچه ها کساییکه میخوان دیپلم مجدد بگیرن نمره هاشون مگه چقدر خرابه؟ :Yahoo (2): 
من معدل نهاییم18/54 هست.سوم.  به نظرتون بده؟

----------


## Qazale

مطمئنید؟؟؟:-oخیلی بد شد ک:'(

----------


## mahyasi

> من فکر میکردم سال دومته.
> ***
> بچه ها کساییکه میخوان دیپلم مجدد بگیرن نمره هاشون مگه چقدر خرابه؟
> من معدل نهاییم18/54 هست.سوم.  به نظرتون بده؟



 نه چه بدی؟ نمره بالای 17 ینی 25درصدتو داری خیالت راحت باشه. برو واسه 75درصد بقیه ت تلاش کن

----------


## Nahal

> من فکر میکردم سال دومته.
> ***
> بچه ها کساییکه میخوان دیپلم مجدد بگیرن نمره هاشون مگه چقدر خرابه؟
> من معدل نهاییم18/54 هست.سوم.  به نظرتون بده؟


نه بابا معدلت خوبه...

----------


## laleh74

> من فکر میکردم سال دومته.
> ***
> بچه ها کساییکه میخوان دیپلم مجدد بگیرن نمره هاشون مگه چقدر خرابه؟
> من معدل نهاییم18/54 هست.سوم.  به نظرتون بده؟


نه بابا سال دوم امسال بود که رتبه ی بسیار عالی آوردم...خواستم بمونم 1 رقمی شم :Yahoo (21): 

ر. ا : اما خوب شد این وضعیت

----------


## امیر ارسلان

زیادم بد نشد
25درصد ک موند
اون5درصد پیشم تاثیر مثبته

----------


## mahyasi

> زیادم بد نشد
> 25درصد ک موند
> اون5درصد پیشم تاثیر مثبته


خخخخخ الان مشکل ما اون 60درصدیه که خوودمون باید بزنیم

----------


## laleh74

من یه سوال پرسیدم ج منو ندادینااااااا..... :Yahoo (21): 
تاثیر قطعی دقیقا ینی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 
ینی اگه نمره خوب بود مثبت،اگه بد بود منفی؟

----------


## laleh74

> خخخخخ الان مشکل ما اون 60درصدیه که خوودمون باید بزنیم


آخییییییییییییییش حرفِ دلمو زدی :Yahoo (94): 
خجالت میکشیدم بگم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> خخخخخ الان مشکل ما اون 60درصدیه که خوودمون باید بزنیم


 :Yahoo (21): 
دیگه اونو خودت باید بزنی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahyasi

> من یه سوال پرسیدم ج منو ندادینااااااا.....
> تاثیر قطعی دقیقا ینی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ینی اگه نمره خوب بود مثبت،اگه بد بود منفی؟



تاثیر قطعی همون تاثیر مستقیمه 
کاری ندارن با اون نمره ترازت خوب میشه یا بد
نمره رو حساب میکنن و ترازت هرچی بشه برات ثبت میشه

----------


## amin firoozniya

> من یه سوال پرسیدم ج منو ندادینااااااا.....
> تاثیر قطعی دقیقا ینی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ینی اگه نمره خوب بود مثبت،اگه بد بود منفی؟


يعني شما مثلا اگه ادبيات 4 رو 15 بشي در كنكورت تاثيز داده ميشه چه با اين 15 نمره ترازه بهتر بشه چه بدتر بشه

----------


## misha

> خب حالا...اصل موضوع این بود که نیازی به زمین نیست! حالا هرچی....
> 
> 
> هنر نزد ایرانیان محفوظ است


خیلی بد؟؟؟؟ :Y (558):   (ج امتیاز)
شما از جمله ادمای مبهم انجمنی.. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## eli94

باعرض سلام و خسه نباشید خدمت دکتر مهندسای آینده... :Yahoo (106): 

میبینم که باز تغییرات جدید ایجاد کردن..

ولی اصلا نگرانی نداره تاثیر مثبت یعنی به نمراتتون نگاه میکنن اگه شد تاثیرشو زیاد میکنن واگه دیدن به ضررتون شده دست نمیزنن بهش.. پس در کل 5%مثبت هیچ فرقی براتون نمیکنه...نگران هیچی نباشید

خوب شد که تاثیر قطعی ندادن چون عملا بدبخت میشدید برید خداروشکر کنید چون مثبت زمین تا اسمون با مستقیم فرق میکنه...اینکه مثیت شده الان به نفع شماستا این همه نگرانی نداره که...

من فقط 1کم نگران دوستایی شدم که دیپلم دوم میخوان بگیرن یا گرفتن چون باید صبر کنن ببینن تو دفترچه ای که بهمن میاد چی درموردش مینویسن که آیا میشه عنوان رشته دیپلم با پیش دانشگاهی فرق کنه یا نه...

----------


## niـhan

امکان داره ترمیم معدل برا پیشم قرار بدن؟

----------


## mahyasi

> آخییییییییییییییش حرفِ دلمو زدی
> خجالت میکشیدم بگم



خخخخ من خجالت حالیم نمیشه خو حرفو باید گفت وگرنه گیر میکنه تو گلوی ادم 

ولی همه میگن بیشتر کنکور به هوش و روش تست زنیه
میگن از این 60 درصد شاید 25درصدش درس باشه
بقیه ش به اینه که بلد باشی چطور تست بزنی
خدایی راست میگنا دخترهمکار مامانم سال چهارم ریاضی معدلش 20شد همه میگفتن این دو رقمی نشه سه رقمی زیر200 میشه
اما رتبه ش شد 7000

----------


## Mr.Dr

> باعرض سلام و خسه نباشید خدمت دکتر مهندسای آینده...
> 
> میبینم که باز تغییرات جدید ایجاد کردن..
> 
> ولی اصلا نگرانی نداره تاثیر مثبت یعنی به نمراتتون نگاه میکنن اگه شد تاثیرشو زیاد میکنن واگه دیدن به ضررتون شده دست نمیزنن بهش.. پس در کل 5%مثبت هیچ فرقی براتون نمیکنه...نگران هیچی نباشید
> 
> خوب شد که تاثیر قطعی ندادن چون عملا بدبخت میشدید برید خداروشکر کنید چون مثبت زمین تا اسمون با مستقیم فرق میکنه...اینکه مثیت شده الان به نفع شماستا این همه نگرانی نداره که...
> 
> من فقط 1کم نگران دوستایی شدم که دیپلم دوم میخوان بگیرن یا گرفتن چون باید صبر کنن ببینن تو دفترچه ای که بهمن میاد چی درموردش مینویسن که آیا میشه عنوان رشته دیپلم با پیش دانشگاهی فرق کنه یا نه...


آجی! ما که 96 کنکور داریم چی؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mr Sky

اونایی که میگفتن 35 درصد میشه خوب ضایع شدن :Y (659):

----------


## mahyasi

> آجی! ما که 96 کنکور داریم چی؟


هیچی سال چهارمم باید بشینین دوتا بزنین تو سر خودتون دوتا تو سر کتاب. باید دروس نهایی سال چهارمتونو با نمره بالای 17پاس کنید

----------


## mahyasi

> اونایی که میگفتن 35 درصد میشه خوب ضایع شدن


از سازمان سنجش ما بعید نیس چیزی
احتمال اینکه تا دم کنکور 10تا بازی دیگه در بیارن هست
فرزندم اینجا ایران است اینو یادت باشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr Sky

> از سازمان سنجش ما بعید نیس چیزیاحتمال اینکه تا دم کنکور 10تا بازی دیگه در بیارن هستفرزندم اینجا ایران است اینو یادت باشه


برو بابا شما خودت جرقه نزن اونا بیشترش کا نمیکنن هیچ کمترشم میکنن.... :Y (659):

----------


## eli94

> آجی! ما که 96 کنکور داریم چی؟


سال سوم مارو قبل اینکه مستقیم کنن مثبت کردن احتمال اینکه 96 تاثیر مستقیم شه زیاد...ولی خوبیش میدونی چیه؟ اینه که 1 تلنگری به شما خورده که نهایی پیش و دست کم نگیرید از الان...اگه مستقیم شه وشمام خوب بخونید  برگ برنده با شما تو کنکور 96...ولی تو از الان میدونیاااااا یا بچه هایی که نمیدونستن فرق میکنی..پس خوب بخون

----------


## amin firoozniya

ولي شمايي كه امسال بار اول كنكور مي ديد واقعا خوش شانس هستيد هيچ كنكوري در تاريخ در اوخر تيرماه برگزار نشده بود بر عكس ما كه پارسال زودترين تاريخ ممكن برگزار شد و جالب تر از اون اين كه پارسال به جاي اين كه تاريخ امتحان نهايي زودتر برگزار شه اونم دقيقا با دوران جمع بندي در يه تاريخ گذاشتن . اينم اندر حكايت ما

----------


## daniad

> خخخخ من خجالت حالیم نمیشه خو حرفو باید گفت وگرنه گیر میکنه تو گلوی ادم 
> 
> ولی همه میگن بیشتر کنکور به هوش و روش تست زنیه
> میگن از این 60 درصد شاید 25درصدش درس باشه
> بقیه ش به اینه که بلد باشی چطور تست بزنی
> خدایی راست میگنا دخترهمکار مامانم سال چهارم ریاضی معدلش 20شد همه میگفتن این دو رقمی نشه سه رقمی زیر200 میشه
> اما رتبه ش شد 7000


اتفاقا بیشتر به درسه تا هوش 
ولی ریشه اصلیش روحیس که اگه اوکی باشه همه چی حل میشه



> هیچی سال چهارمم باید بشینین دوتا بزنین تو سر خودتون دوتا تو سر کتاب. باید دروس نهایی سال چهارمتونو با نمره بالای 17پاس کنید


حتی 19.75 ام با معدل 20 کلی فاصله داره چون نمره ها تراز میشه 
17 که ...

----------


## mahyasi

> ولي شمايي كه امسال بار اول كنكور مي ديد واقعا خوش شانس هستيد هيچ كنكوري در تاريخ در اوخر تيرماه برگزار نشده بود بر عكس ما كه پارسال زودترين تاريخ ممكن برگزار شد و جالب تر از اون اين كه پارسال به جاي اين كه تاريخ امتحان نهايي زودتر برگزار شه اونم دقيقا با دوران جمع بندي در يه تاريخ گذاشتن . اينم اندر حكايت ما


بعله دقیقا از برگزاری اخرین امتحان نهایی به بعد ما 365 روز و اندی وقت داشتیم تا کنکور الان سه ماهش مث برق و باد گذشته :Yahoo (21):  بقیه شو چیکار کنیم؟
من خودم از مرداد شروع کردم به خوندن و فقط تونستم دروس سال دوممو جمع کنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr Sky

> سال سوم مارو قبل اینکه مستقیم کنن مثبت کردن احتمال اینکه 96 تاثیر مستقیم شه زیاد...ولی خوبیش میدونی چیه؟ اینه که 1 تلنگری به شما خورده که نهایی پیش و دست کم نگیرید از الان...اگه مستقیم شه وشمام خوب بخونید  برگ برنده با شما تو کنکور 96...ولی تو از الان میدونیاااااا یا بچه هایی که نمیدونستن فرق میکنی..پس خوب بخون


تو خبر گفنه که 96 مستقیمه ......بخث احتمال دیگه مطرح نیست

----------


## mahyasi

> برو بابا شما خودت جرقه نزن اونا بیشترش کا نمیکنن هیچ کمترشم میکنن....


اگه نشستی به امید اینکه تاثیرش کمتر بشه باید بگم اشتباه کردی
چون تا چندسال دیگه کنکور یه ازمون فرمالیته میشه و 100درصد معدل شرطه برای ورود به دانشگاه
و وقتیم کنکور حذف بشه هر دانشگاهی واسه خودش یه ازمون ورودی برگزار میکنه
یه جورایی میخوان مثل کشورای خارجی عمل کنن ولی زهی خیال باطل :Yahoo (21):

----------


## quf

الان که پیش هم 5 درصد تاثیر داره تکلیف اونایی که دیپ مجدد دارن چیه باید برن پیش دو هم بگیرن حتما؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amin firoozniya

> بعله دقیقا از برگزاری اخرین امتحان نهایی به بعد ما 365 روز و اندی وقت داشتیم تا کنکور الان سه ماهش مث برق و باد گذشته بقیه شو چیکار کنیم؟
> من خودم از مرداد شروع کردم به خوندن و فقط تونستم دروس سال دوممو جمع کنم


365 روز كه ميشه يه سال شما 26  27  خرداد تموم كردين در صورتي كه كنكور 25 تير برگزار مي شه يعني شما چيزي نزديك 400 روز وقت داشتيد. حالا شما  خودتون از مرداد شروع كردين بعضي يه هفته بعد نهايي شروع كردن

----------


## mahyasi

> اتفاقا بیشتر به درسه تا هوش 
> ولی ریشه اصلیش روحیس که اگه اوکی باشه همه چی حل میشه
> 
> 
> حتی 19.75 ام با معدل 20 کلی فاصله داره چون نمره ها تراز میشه 
> 17 که ...


دوست عزیز الان منی که فرضا معدل نهاییم شده 18.02 خیالم از 25درصد راحته چون درصدشو دارم. اما کسی که شده باشه فرض کن 11 اون عملا هیچ شانسی نداره برای دریافت 25درصد معدلش.چون اصلا حساب نمیشه براش

----------


## Mr Sky

> اگه نشستی به امید اینکه تاثیرش کمتر بشه باید بگم اشتباه کردیچون تا چندسال دیگه کنکور یه ازمون فرمالیته میشه و 100درصد معدل شرطه برای ورود به دانشگاهو وقتیم کنکور حذف بشه هر دانشگاهی واسه خودش یه ازمون ورودی برگزار میکنهیه جورایی میخوان مثل کشورای خارجی عمل کنن ولی زهی خیال باطل


کشور های خارمی مثل امریکا پذیرش دانشگاهش کلا رایگانه یعنی همه میتونن برن ..فقط باید تو دانشگاه دووم بیارن.اینجور که شما میگین نیست.....دانشگاا هم بهش اجازه داده نمیشه ازمون برگزار کنه.مگه مدرسه است

----------


## mahyasi

> 365 روز كه ميشه يه سال شما 26  27  خرداد تموم كردين در صورتي كه كنكور 25 تير برگزار مي شه يعني شما چيزي نزديك 400 روز وقت داشتيد. حالا شما  خودتون از مرداد شروع كردين بعضي يه هفته بعد نهايي شروع كردن


 میگم که 365 روز و اندی!!!! حالا این اضافه شو حساب نکردم دقیقا

----------


## mahyasi

> کشور های خارمی مثل امریکا پذیرش دانشگاهش کلا رایگانه یعنی همه میتونن برن ..فقط باید تو دانشگاه دووم بیارن.اینجور که شما میگین نیست.....دانشگاا هم بهش اجازه داده نمیشه ازمون برگزار کنه.مگه مدرسه است


ببین بعضی دانشگاه ها هستن که خودشون ازمون ورودی دارن و ازمون ورودیشون صرفا درسی نیست. اطلاعات عمومیم هست حتی!!!
اگه درست یادم باشه یکی از دانشگاه های المان برای دانشجوهای تازه واردش ازمون ورودی گرفت و ازمونشم یه سوال هوش بود فقط!!!!
امتحان و تست و ازمون اون جوری که واسه ما تعریف شده س تقریبا هیچ جای دیگه ای نیست :Yahoo (21): ||

----------


## Mr Sky

> ببین بعضی دانشگاه ها هستن که خودشون ازمون ورودی دارن و ازمون ورودیشون صرفا درسی نیست. اطلاعات عمومیم هست حتی!!!
> اگه درست یادم باشه یکی از دانشگاه های المان برای دانشجوهای تازه واردش ازمون ورودی گرفت و ازمونشم یه سوال هوش بود فقط!!!!
> امتحان و تست و ازمون اون جوری که واسه ما تعریف شده س تقریبا هیچ جای دیگه ای نیست||


توی چین و هند از ایرانم بد تره ....ولی هیچ کشوری مثل ایران من تا حالا ندیدم معدل بزارن

----------


## mahyasi

> توی چین و هند از ایرانم بد تره ....ولی هیچ کشوری مثل ایران من تا حالا ندیدم معدل بزارن


مدرسه ی ما تا الان برامون 4تا استاد زیست مختلف اورده خب
اخرین استادمون دکترای هماتولوژی داره این 17تا کشور از جمله هند رو رفته گشته
چیزایی از هند تعریف میکرد که اصن...
شما هندو جزو کشور ها حساب نکن کلا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## gole yas

من نفهمیدم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم یان حالا یکی جواب بده

----------


## mahyasi

> من نفهمیدم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم یان حالا یکی جواب بده


واسه چی میخوای دیپ مجدد بگیری؟

----------


## Mr Sky

اخه ما چطور واسه امتحان خرداد بخونیم ...مگه خرداد دوران جمع بندی نیست؟

----------


## Dayi javad

اگ نیاز ب گرفتن پیش مجدد هم باش ک دیگ الفاتحه !
کی میخواد بره باز این همه امتحان بده !!

----------


## mahyasi

> اخه ما چطور واسه امتحان خرداد بخونیم ...مگه خرداد دوران جمع بندی نیست؟


تو اگه در طول سال درساتو به اندازه بخونی
واسه خرداد فقط یه مرور نیاز داری
من برای امتحانای خردادم یه دور روزنامه وار کتابو خوندم و از جزوه های مرور سریع گاج استفاده کردم

----------


## AM24

> کی میگه شما سوالاتون سخت بوده؟
> من بیشتر سوالای فیزیک تجربی که خیلیا ازش مینالن  رو سرکلاس با استادمون حل کردم. حتی بعضیاش زیر 30ثانیه وقت گرفت
> خیلی خوب بوده سوالاتون


عموجون منم بااستاد میتونم سوالات المپیاد رو زیر 10 ثانیه حل کنم.مشکل اینه که وقتی تو جلسه کنکور میبینی تیپ و سختی سوالات تفاوت زیادی کرده اون موقع هس که نمیتونی حل کنی.

----------


## Qazale

خخخخخخخخ آره والا:-)

----------


## Mr Sky

> تو اگه در طول سال درساتو به اندازه بخونی
> واسه خرداد فقط یه مرور نیاز داری
> من برای امتحانای خردادم یه دور روزنامه وار کتابو خوندم و از جزوه های مرور سریع گاج استفاده کردم


درسته ولی به هر حال....لعنت به این نظام اموزشی  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dayi javad

> درسته ولی به هر حال....لعنت به این نظام اموزشی


درصدای تو امضاتو خیلی ببر بالا !  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mahyasi

> عموجون منم بااستاد میتونم سوالات المپیاد رو زیر 10 ثانیه حل کنم.مشکل اینه که وقتی تو جلسه کنکور میبینی تیپ و سختی سوالات تفاوت زیادی کرده اون موقع هس که نمیتونی حل کنی.


باباجون سوالای کنکور و که از فضا نمیارن :Yahoo (21):  
اونام از تو همین کتاب درسیاعه دیگه حالا سال به سال داره مفهومی تر میشه
90درصد اونایی که میگن کنکور سخت بوده و سوالا سخت بودن فقط حفظ کردن و رفتن سر جلسه

----------


## mahyasi

جواب این سوال منو ندادیناااااااااااااااا
الان من از چندجا دیگه م پرسیدم هرکی یه چیزی گفت 

کنکور زبان و تجربی توی یه روز برگزار میشه؟

----------


## AM24

> باباجون سوالای کنکور و که از فضا نمیارن 
> اونام از تو همین کتاب درسیاعه دیگه حالا سال به سال داره مفهومی تر میشه
> 90درصد اونایی که میگن کنکور سخت بوده و سوالا سخت بودن فقط حفظ کردن و رفتن سر جلسه


منم میدونم مفهمومی شده ولی خونه نزدیک بخاری منم به خدا زیست 93 رو 78 زدم ولی رفتم کنکور 94 رو 36 زدم.تا زمانی که کنکور ندادی نمیتونی درباره ش حرف بزنی.کنکور یه چیز دیگست.

----------


## mahyasi

> منم میدونم مفهمومی شده ولی خونه نزدیک بخاری منم به خدا زیست 93 رو 78 زدم ولی رفتم کنکور 94 رو 36 زدم.تا زمانی که کنکور ندادی نمیتونی درباره ش حرف بزنی.کنکور یه چیز دیگست.


ایشالا کنکور میدم و میام میگم
خب الان منم توی ازمونام زیست و خوب میزنم :Yahoo (21):  تقریبا سوالا جواباش ترکیبیه

----------


## magicboy

خب بذارین یکم بهتون روحیه بدم
دو تا نهایی تخصصی رو تو پیش 7 و نیم گرفتم با مستمر و اینا قبولیدم
ولی عمومیا 19 شد فک کنم
اینا فهمیدن امسال من میخوام دندون قبول شم بامبول در میارن : ))
خدایا خودت ظهور کن :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mahyasi

> خب بذارین یکم بهتون روحیه بدم
> دو تا نهایی تخصصی رو تو پیش 7 و نیم گرفتم با مستمر و اینا قبولیدم
> ولی عمومیا 19 شد فک کنم
> اینا فهمیدن امسال من میخوام دندون قبول شم بامبول در میارن : ))
> خدایا خودت ظهور کن


دستت درد نکنه واقعا امیدوار شدم به خودم

----------


## Dayi javad

پیش انسانی چه درسایی نهایی ؟؟

----------


## mahyasi

> پیش انسانی چه درسایی نهایی ؟؟


چهارم همیشه 4تا درس نهاییه دیگه دوتا تخصصی دوتا عمومی

----------


## Mr Sky

> خب بذارین یکم بهتون روحیه بدم
> دو تا نهایی تخصصی رو تو پیش 7 و نیم گرفتم با مستمر و اینا قبولیدم
> ولی عمومیا 19 شد فک کنم
> اینا فهمیدن امسال من میخوام دندون قبول شم بامبول در میارن : ))
> خدایا خودت ظهور کن


مالی نیس.....5% مستقیم چیزی نیست....ولی اگه امسال قبول نشی .خلاص میشی

----------


## Mr Sky

> چهارم همیشه 4تا درس نهاییه دیگه دوتا تخصصی دوتا عمومی


شاید از امسال کلا همه رو نهایی کنن....

----------


## mahyasi

> شاید از امسال کلا همه رو نهایی کنن....


امسال که نه
اونایی که با سیستم نظام اموزشی 6-3-3دارن پیش میرن برای اونا تمام دروس سال دوازدهم (پیش دانشگاهی) نهایی میشه

----------


## Mr Sky

> امسال که نه
> اونایی که با سیستم نظام اموزشی 6-3-3دارن پیش میرن برای اونا تمام دروس سال دوازدهم (پیش دانشگاهی) نهایی میشه


یعنی از چه سالی؟

----------


## sardare azmoon

> جواب این سوال منو ندادیناااااااااااااااا
> الان من از چندجا دیگه م پرسیدم هرکی یه چیزی گفت 
> 
> کنکور زبان و تجربی توی یه روز برگزار میشه؟


بله هر سال این دو تا کنکور تو یک روزه تجربی صبح و زبان عصر
یادی از رستگار رحمانی هم بکنیم تو یک روز این دو تا کنکور رو داد و تو جفتش رتبه 1 شد !!!!!

----------


## mahyasi

> یعنی از چه سالی؟


نمیدونم والا همونایی که ششم خوندن
الان پسردایی من امسال میره نهم فکر کنم.
اون همه امتحانای دوازدهمش میشه نهایی

----------


## Mr Sky

> نمیدونم والا همونایی که ششم خوندن
> الان پسردایی من امسال میره نهم فکر کنم.
> اون همه امتحانای دوازدهمش میشه نهایی


پس خوبه...4 تا درس زیاد وقتمونو تلف نمیکنه

----------


## mahyasi

> پس خوبه...4 تا درس زیاد وقتمونو تلف نمیکنه


ینی میخوای بخونی که بقیه درسارو فقط 10بگیری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> ینی میخوای بخونی که بقیه درسارو فقط 10بگیری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه....هر چی گرفتم

----------


## mammad.z

منظور از تاثیر مثبت چیه؟؟ چه فرقی با مستقیم میکنه؟

----------


## mahyasi

> منظور از تاثیر مثبت چیه؟؟ چه فرقی با مستقیم میکنه؟


تاثیر مستقیم به مراتب افتضاح تر و بدتر از تاثیر مثبته
توی تاثیر مثبت یه بار ترازتو با نمره ( مثلا فیزیک چهارو شدی 18) حساب میکنن
یه بار بدون اون
اگه با نمره حساب شده ترازت بیشتر بشه اون ترازو برات میذارن

----------


## Dayi javad

اگ مجبور بشم پیش مجدد رو هم میگیرم !! 4 تا نهایی رو خودم میخونم ! داخلی ها رو هم ی کاریش میکنم !

----------


## mahyasi

> اگ مجبور بشم پیش مجدد رو هم میگیرم !! 4 تا نهایی رو خودم میخونم ! داخلی ها رو هم ی کاریش میکنم !


مگه نمیخوای دیپلم بگیری؟؟؟ خب دیپلم فقط سال سومه بقیه ش فکر نکنم نیاز باشه

----------


## _NaFaS_

به هر حال باید تو نهایی پیش هم نمره خوبی کسب کنیم...

----------


## mahyasi

> به هر حال باید تو نهایی پیش هم نمره خوبی کسب کنیم...


هرچی میکشیم از این امتحانات نهاییه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## BrokenHeart

دوستان خیلی هم عالیه به نظر من .* 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت* . سال سوم هم که همون 25 درصد هستش .
خدایا شکرت .

----------


## mahyasi

> دوستان خیلی هم عالیه به نظر من .* 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت* . سال سوم هم که همون 25 درصد هستش .
> خدایا شکرت .


واسه ما عالیه واسه اونایی که از 95 به بعد کنکور میدن اصلا خوب نی

----------


## magicboy

> مالی نیس.....5% مستقیم چیزی نیست....ولی اگه امسال قبول نشی .خلاص میشی


بله از اتاق فرمان اشاره میکنن عمومی هارو هم 10 گرفتم!!
کلا خاک تو سرم 
ر.ا :اونایی که میخواین دیپلم مجدد ریاضی! بگیرین بعد پیش مجدد انسانی! بگیرین و بعد کنکور تجربی! بدین....
عاشقتونم!

----------


## omiid

بچه ها یه سوال 
من دیپلم تجربی دارم میخوام کنکور انسانی بدم اینجور که میگن تقریبا سوابق برام حساب نمیشه
حالا اگه من درصدای اختصاصیمو بالا بزنم یکی که دیپلم خود انسانی داره درصداش پایین تر من باشوه ( تا حدودی) ولی 25 درصد معدلو داشته باشه اون رتبش بهتر میشه؟

----------


## mahyasi

> بچه ها یه سوال 
> من دیپلم تجربی دارم میخوام کنکور انسانی بدم اینجور که میگن تقریبا سوابق برام حساب نمیشه
> حالا اگه من درصدای اختصاصیمو بالا بزنم یکی که دیپلم خود انسانی داره درصداش پایین تر من باشوه ( تا حدودی) ولی 25 درصد معدلو داشته باشه اون رتبش بهتر میشه؟


 من که نفهمیدم چی گفتی

----------


## Qazale

عاغا من هنوز با این 5%کنار نیومدم! :Yahoo (12): بخشنامه هم فرستادن آموزش پرورش؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> مگه نمیخوای دیپلم بگیری؟؟؟ خب دیپلم فقط سال سومه بقیه ش فکر نکنم نیاز باشه


دیپلم مجددو گرفتم ! ولی الان ظاهرا واس این ک بتونی از دیپ مجدد استفاده کنی باید پیش رو هم همون رشته بخونی

----------


## Nahal

> بله از اتاق فرمان اشاره میکنن عمومی هارو هم 10 گرفتم!!
> کلا خاک تو سرم 
> ر.ا :اونایی که میخواین دیپلم مجدد ریاضی! بگیرین بعد پیش مجدد انسانی! بگیرین و بعد کنکور تجربی! بدین....
> عاشقتونم!


مگه پیش مجددم داریم؟! :Yahoo (117): 



> بچه ها یه سوال 
> من دیپلم تجربی دارم میخوام کنکور انسانی بدم اینجور که میگن تقریبا سوابق برام حساب نمیشه
> حالا اگه من درصدای اختصاصیمو بالا بزنم یکی که دیپلم خود انسانی داره درصداش پایین تر من باشوه ( تا حدودی) ولی 25 درصد معدلو داشته باشه اون رتبش بهتر میشه؟


احتمالا رتبه تو بهتر میشه کنکور خیلی مهمتره درصدای کنکور ارزش بیشتری دارن...



> عاغا من هنوز با این 5%کنار نیومدم!بخشنامه هم فرستادن آموزش پرورش؟


منم کنار نیومدم...

----------


## mahyasi

> دیپلم مجددو گرفتم ! ولی الان ظاهرا واس این ک بتونی از دیپ مجدد استفاده کنی باید پیش رو هم همون رشته بخونی


عه نمیدونستم

----------


## mahyasi

> عاغا من هنوز با این 5%کنار نیومدم!بخشنامه هم فرستادن آموزش پرورش؟


تازه همین امروز تصویب شده فکرنکنم فرستاده باشن

----------


## Dayi javad

خدایا خودت ظهور کن !

این مسئولین آموزش پرورش از امام زمانم تبعیت نمیکنن دارن میرن به سوی طرفداری از ی قشر خاص ک خودشون توش زندگی میکنن !

----------


## biology115

دوستان آیا تاثیر مستقیم نهایی سوم
ممکنه روی رتبه تاثیر منفی بذاره؟
مرسی

----------


## mahyasi

> دوستان آیا تاثیر مستقیم نهایی سوم
> ممکنه روی رتبه تاثیر منفی بذاره؟
> مرسی


اره
امکانش هست ترازت رو بکشه پایین
اگه نهاییت بالای 17شده باشی که هیچ
اما اگه زیر اون باشی کلی توی رتبه ت تاثیر میذاره و میکشه پایین

----------


## Dayi javad

> دوستان آیا تاثیر مستقیم نهایی سوم
> ممکنه روی رتبه تاثیر منفی بذاره؟
> مرسی


آری ! تاثیر منفی دارد ! اگ نه ملت دیوانه نبودن برن دنبال این حواشی

----------


## biology115

بدبختی خیلی از ما هم اینه که نهایی زیر 17 داریم

----------


## biology115

به نظر شما طرح ترمیم معدل امسال اجرایی میشه؟
واسه کنکور 95

----------


## mahyasi

اهان راستی یه چیزی یادم اومد
خواهر یکی از همکارای مامانم توی حوزه نهایی بودش
میگفت خیلی از مدارس خیلی از شهرا به سختی امتحانات نهایی 954 اعتراض کردن
میگفتش توی یه شهری از یه کلاس 30 نفری توی فیزیک تجربی فقط 8 نفرشون قبول شدن. ینی 10 گرفتن
بعد مثل اینکه قرار شد بعضی از امتحانا رو دوباره برگزار کنن 
بخشنامه هم زدن انگار
میخواستم بدونم این قضیه ش چی شد؟؟؟؟ به کجا رسید؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahyasi

> به این جا رسید که دیگه رسما ****** رفتیم
> فاتحه مع صلوات



چی میگه؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 
نه خدایی چی شد چیکار کردن؟

----------


## _NaFaS_

> هرچی میکشیم از این امتحانات نهاییه


دقــــــــیــــــقـــــاا  اا :Yahoo (19):

----------


## durna

بدبخت پشت کنکوریااااااااااااا :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Pouria.1376

> بدبخت پشت کنکوریااااااااااااا


چرا؟

----------


## biology115

کاش میشد این طرح ترمیم معدل رو اجرایی کنن

----------


## mahyasi

> بدبخت پشت کنکوریااااااااااااا



بدبخت ماییم نه اونا
اونا باز حداقل کنکور دادن با سبک سوالا اشنایی دارن
والا هرکی هرجور دلش خواست به ما درباره کنکور میگه
یکی میگه خیلی سخته و بیچاره این
یکی میگه خیلی اسونه زیاد سخت نگیرین
ما موندیم این وسط به حرف کی گوش کنیم

ولی میگن کنکور یه سال درمیون سخت و اسونه. انگار کنکور 95اسون میشه. چیزیه که من شنیدم نمیدونم صحت و سقمشو

----------


## Dayi javad

آقا از سال 92 به بعد هر کی پشت کنکور موند شد موش آزمایشگاهی سنجش و آموزش پرورش !

ما که ی غلطی کردیم خیلی پشت کنکور موندیم !ولی شما اگ سال اول پیام نور علی آباد کتول هم قبول شدین برین دانشگاه ! پشت کنکور نمونین

----------


## Dayi javad

> بدبخت ماییم نه اونا
> اونا باز حداقل کنکور دادن با سبک سوالا اشنایی دارن
> والا هرکی هرجور دلش خواست به ما درباره کنکور میگه
> یکی میگه خیلی سخته و بیچاره این
> یکی میگه خیلی اسونه زیاد سخت نگیرین
> ما موندیم این وسط به حرف کی گوش کنیم
> 
> ولی میگن کنکور یه سال درمیون سخت و اسونه. انگار کنکور 95اسون میشه. چیزیه که من شنیدم نمیدونم صحت و سقمشو



به هوای آسونی نباش !

هر کس سخت درس بخونه موفق میشه ! هر کی هم نخونه *** میشه !
فقط بخونید ! شما ک فرصت دارین !

----------


## durna

به افتخار آقا جواد بزن دست قشنگه روووووووووووووووو :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56): 
کنکور سخت نیس ما خودمونو نمیتونم کنترل کنیم سر جلسه سخت میشه...چون 94تاثیر پیش نبود برا پشت کنکوریاا الان تاثیر داره

----------


## gole yas

دوستان یکی جواب بده  نمرات نهایی هم مثبته یا فقط پیش دانشگاهی؟

----------


## mahyasi

> دوستان یکی جواب بده  نمرات نهایی هم مثبته یا فقط پیش دانشگاهی؟


فقط پیش

----------


## biology115

> بدبخت ماییم نه اونا
> اونا باز حداقل کنکور دادن با سبک سوالا اشنایی دارن
> والا هرکی هرجور دلش خواست به ما درباره کنکور میگه
> یکی میگه خیلی سخته و بیچاره این
> یکی میگه خیلی اسونه زیاد سخت نگیرین
> ما موندیم این وسط به حرف کی گوش کنیم
> 
> ولی میگن کنکور یه سال درمیون سخت و اسونه. انگار کنکور 95اسون میشه. چیزیه که من شنیدم نمیدونم صحت و سقمشو


نه خواهر من اصلا هم اینجور نیست یه سال سخت یه سال آسون
کنکور سال 92 زیستش متحول شد
93 شیمی
94 هم فیزیک
حتما 95 هم ریاضیش متحول خواهد شد

خدا عاقبت همه رو به خیر کنه

----------


## mahyasi

> آقا از سال 92 به بعد هر کی پشت کنکور موند شد موش آزمایشگاهی سنجش و آموزش پرورش !
> 
> ما که ی غلطی کردیم خیلی پشت کنکور موندیم !ولی شما اگ سال اول پیام نور علی آباد کتول هم قبول شدین برین دانشگاه ! پشت کنکور نمونین


دوست عزیز خانواده هارو چیکار کنیم؟
من یکی بابام میگه بجز سراسری هیچی نمیذارم بری

----------


## Pouria.1376

> نه خواهر من اصلا هم اینجور نیست یه سال سخت یه سال آسون
> کنکور سال 92 زیستش متحول شد
> 93 شیمی
> 94 هم فیزیک
> حتما 95 هم ریاضیش متحول خواهد شد
> 
> خدا عاقبت همه رو به خیر کنه


فیزیک چطور شد؟[emoji52] 

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mahyasi

> نه خواهر من اصلا هم اینجور نیست یه سال سخت یه سال آسون
> کنکور سال 92 زیستش متحول شد
> 93 شیمی
> 94 هم فیزیک
> حتما 95 هم ریاضیش متحول خواهد شد
> 
> خدا عاقبت همه رو به خیر کنه


زیست که میگن سال به سال داره سخت تر میشه 
بابا فیزیکای سال 93 سخت تر از 94 بود بخدا

----------


## biology115

> فیزیک چطور شد؟[emoji52] 
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


فیزیک متحول شد.

----------


## Pouria.1376

منظورت چیه؟یعنیرالان باید چجور بخونیم؟
کتابای پازیال بدرد نمیخورن؟

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## zaniar76

آخرش این ذرافشان کار خودشو کرد ..

----------


## highdreams

کاش یه دفعه پیش هم تاثیر نمیدادن عالی میشد...من پیشم داغونه....

----------


## biology115

> منظورت چیه؟یعنیرالان باید چجور بخونیم؟
> کتابای پازیال بدرد نمیخورن؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk



مفهومی بخون دوست عزیز
من تو قلمچی زیست همیشه بالای 70 بود ولی رفتم سر جلسه شدم 26

----------


## Pouria.1376

همه داغونه چون تاثیر نداشته گفتیم برا چی بخونیم 

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mahyasi

> کاش یه دفعه پیش هم تاثیر نمیدادن عالی میشد...من پیشم داغونه....


باباجون پیش تاثیرش مثبته فقط درصورتی لحاظ میشه که رتبه تو بهتر کنه

----------


## Dayi javad

اون دوستی ک میگه بابام میگه فقط سراسری ! خب دوست عزیز سراسری رفتن  که کاری نداره ! با رتبه 50 هزارم میشه رفت دانشگاه سراسری و دولتی !

اصل رشته !

در ضمن کنکور 94 تو دورس تخصصی همه سخت تر شدن نه فقط ی درس!

بخونید 10 ماه !
ولی اگ کسی معدل پایین داره ( مث من در حد 14 ) قید پزشکی و ... بزنه

----------


## Pouria.1376

بخدا من اخر منظور این مفهومی خوندن نفهمیدم

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## biology115

> کاش یه دفعه پیش هم تاثیر نمیدادن عالی میشد...من پیشم داغونه....


دوست عزیز 5 درصد چیزی نیست تازه اونم مثبت
وای به اون 25 درصد مستقیم و غیر قابل جبران  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mahyasi

> اون دوستی ک میگه بابام میگه فقط سراسری ! خب دوست عزیز سراسری رفتن  که کاری نداره ! با رتبه 50 هزارم میشه رفت دانشگاه سراسری و دولتی !
> 
> اصل رشته !
> 
> در ضمن کنکور 94 تو دورس تخصصی همه سخت تر شدن نه فقط ی درس!
> 
> بخونید 10 ماه !
> ولی اگ کسی معدل پایین داره ( مث من در حد 14 ) قید پزشکی و ... بزنه


حالا من پزشکی و نگفتم.  جا موند
فقط پزشکی سراسری بابام میگه.
حالا ما به حرف کی گوش بدیم؟ اونی که میگه تمرکزتو بذار رو عمومی که با عمومیا بکشی بالا ترازتو؟
یا اونی که میگه همه تمرکزو بذارین رو تخصصی

----------


## mahyasi

> بخدا من اخر منظور این مفهومی خوندن نفهمیدم
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


مفهومی  خوندن ینی یه جوری بخونی که هرجوری سوالو پیچوندن تو متوجه بشی

----------


## biology115

> حالا من پزشکی و نگفتم.  جا موند
> فقط پزشکی سراسری بابام میگه.
> حالا ما به حرف کی گوش بدیم؟ اونی که میگه تمرکزتو بذار رو عمومی که با عمومیا بکشی بالا ترازتو؟
> یا اونی که میگه همه تمرکزو بذارین رو تخصصی


دوست عزیز من معدلم خیلی خیلی پایینه
ولی دروس عمومی و زیست خوبه میخوام سال دیگه همه اینا رو تو رنج 70 بزنم
تا احیانا پرستاری رو بیارم

----------


## Dayi javad

> حالا من پزشکی و نگفتم.  جا موند
> فقط پزشکی سراسری بابام میگه.
> حالا ما به حرف کی گوش بدیم؟ اونی که میگه تمرکزتو بذار رو عمومی که با عمومیا بکشی بالا ترازتو؟
> یا اونی که میگه همه تمرکزو بذارین رو تخصصی


به حرف هیچ کدوم!

اگ معدلت ک خیلی کم باید واس پزشکی تا حد مرگ بخونی !

کلا فک تو عمومیا 70 درصد

تو تخصصی هم بالای 60 -65 باید بزنی!

معدل فاتحه خونی میکنه! 
هر چی بالاتر بزنی بهتر!

هم عمومی رو باید بالا بزنی هم تخصصی

----------


## mahyasi

> به حرف هیچ کدوم!
> 
> اگ معدلت ک خیلی کم باید واس پزشکی تا حد مرگ بخونی !
> 
> کلا فک تو عمومیا 70 درصد
> 
> تو تخصصی هم بالای 60 -65 باید بزنی!
> 
> معدل فاتحه خونی میکنه! 
> ...


معدلم خوبه مشکلی از اون نظر ندارم
عمومیامم یکی رو همیشه 100 میزنم 
یکی رو بالای 80
تخصصیامم تقریبا خوب میزنم ریاضی رو 43 میانگین میزنم
فیزیک و 30

----------


## mahyasi

> دوست عزیز من معدلم خیلی خیلی پایینه
> ولی دروس عمومی و زیست خوبه میخوام سال دیگه همه اینا رو تو رنج 70 بزنم
> تا احیانا پرستاری رو بیارم



ولی من بازم اعتقاد دارم درس خوندن فقط نصف راهه
بلد باشی چجوری گزیه حذف کنی. چجوری تست انتخاب کنی کلی میاره بالا

----------


## highdreams

> دوست عزیز 5 درصد چیزی نیست تازه اونم مثبت
> وای به اون 25 درصد مستقیم و غیر قابل جبران


اون پنج درصدم کاش بهشون نمیرسید :Yahoo (20):  
معدلتون چنده مگه؟زیر16 یابالاتر؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> معدلم خوبه مشکلی از اون نظر ندارم
> عمومیامم یکی رو همیشه 100 میزنم 
> یکی رو بالای 80
> تخصصیامم تقریبا خوب میزنم ریاضی رو 43 میانگین میزنم
> فیزیک و 30


هر چقدر بالاتر بزنی بهتر!

پس خیلی بخون ( و خوب بخون با کیفیت)

----------


## biology115

> اون پنج درصدم کاش بهشون نمیرسید 
> معدلتون چنده مگه؟زیر16 یابالاتر؟


زیر 16

----------


## mohamad.b

اونایی که میگن 5 درصد مثبت تاثیری نداره نمیدونم چطور فکر میکنند
ببینین اگه معدل پیشتون داغون باشه براتون حسابش نمیکنن اما از اون طرف اگه یکی درصداش ازشما کمتر باشه ولی معدل پیشش مثلا 20 باشه--خوب اون میفته جلو شما پس 5 درصد مثبت هم تاثیر(هرچند کم یا زیاد)تو قبولی همه داره

----------


## mahyasi

> هر چقدر بالاتر بزنی بهتر!
> 
> پس خیلی بخون ( و خوب بخون با کیفیت)


مشکلم اینه حوصله درس خوندن ندارم
خیلی بکشم خودم و درهفته 20ساعت بخونم

----------


## biology115

> اونایی که میگن 5 درصد مثبت تاثیری نداره نمیدونم چطور فکر میکنند
> ببینین اگه معدل پیشتون داغون باشه براتون حسابش نمیکنن اما از اون طرف اگه یکی درصداش ازشما کمتر باشه ولی معدل پیشش مثلا 20 باشه--خوب اون میفته جلو شما پس 5 درصد مثبت هم تاثیر(هرچند کم یا زیاد)تو قبولی همه داره


همین که تاثیر منفی نداشته باشه خودش کلی مفیده

----------


## highdreams

> مشکلم اینه حوصله درس خوندن ندارم
> خیلی بکشم خودم و درهفته 20ساعت بخونم


هرکه طاووس خواهد باید جور هندوستان کشد :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dayi javad

> مشکلم اینه حوصله درس خوندن ندارم
> خیلی بکشم خودم و درهفته 20ساعت بخونم


20 ساعت کم ! باید قبول کنی ک موفقیت تو کنکور دیگ هم به کمیت مطالعه بستگی داره هم کیفیت!

----------


## mohamad.b

> همین که تاثیر منفی نداشته باشه خودش کلی مفیده


خب وقتی برا یکی دیگه تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه  برا ما که معدل پیش مون خرابه تاثیر منفی میزاره دیگه
البته من خودم معدل پیش و سوم خوب نیس ولی میخوام شفاف سازی بشه که چه گلی سرمون گرفتن

----------


## N3DA

با عرض معذرت خیلی بیـــــــــــــــــجا میکنن نهایی پیش رو تاثیر میدن  :Yahoo (21): 
برداشتن نزدیک کنکور امتحان ترم گذاشتن،خب باشه چشم هممون جمیعا کور،میریم ناپلئونی پاس میکنیم،مگه اصن مهمه؟
حالا الان تز دادن که نه خانوما آقایون پ فک کردین الکیه،معلومه که تاثیر میدیم،امتحان بگیریم اونم هماهنگ بعد تاثیر ندیم؟اصن دانش آموز بیخود میکنه اعتراض کنه،ماییم که تصمیم میگیریم،در ضمن مدیونین اگه فک کنین دموکراسی نیس  :Yahoo (21): 
حالا این تاثیر مثبت یعنی چی؟اگه خوب باشه تاثیر میدن، نباشه بی تاثیره؟ لابد خوب هم یعنی نوزده به بالا دیگه  :Yahoo (21):  نه دیگه لامصبا شما که گردن ما رو از مو باریک تر دیدین تیر خلاصم بزنین....هر دم از این باغ بری می رسد...پدر جد ما در اومد با این کاراشون.هر سال یه چی میزنن که ما  باش برقصیم  :Yahoo (21):  >__<

----------


## biology115

> خب وقتی برا یکی دیگه تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه یعنی برا شما که معدل پیشت خرابه تاثیر منفی میزاره دیگه
> البته من خودم معدل پیش و سوم خوب نیس ولی میخوام شفاف سازی بشه که چه گلی سرمون گرفتن


نه دوست عزیز پیش اینطوری نیست
اینطوریه که اگه مثبت شد تاثیرش بدن ولی اگه منفی شد تاثیرش ندن

----------


## mohamad.b

> نه دوست عزیز پیش اینطوری نیست
> اینطوریه که اگه مثبت شد تاثیرش بدن ولی اگه منفی شد تاثیرش ندن


کلا نگرفتی چی گفتم

----------


## mahyasi

> با عرض معذرت خیلی بیـــــــــــــــــجا میکنن نهایی پیش رو تاثیر میدن 
> برداشتن نزدیک کنکور امتحان ترم گذاشتن،خب باشه چشم هممون جمیعا کور،میریم ناپلئونی پاس میکنیم،مگه اصن مهمه؟
> حالا الان تز دادن که نه خانوما آقایون پ فک کردین الکیه،معلومه که تاثیر میدیم،امتحان بگیریم اونم هماهنگ بعد تاثیر ندیم؟اصن دانش آموز بیخود میکنه اعتراض کنه،ماییم که تصمیم میگیریم،در ضمن مدیونین اگه فک کنین دموکراسی نیس 
> حالا این تاثیر مثبت یعنی چی؟اگه خوب باشه تاثیر میدن، نباشه بی تاثیره؟ لابد خوب هم یعنی نوزده به بالا دیگه  نه دیگه لامصبا شما که گردن ما رو از مو باریک تر دیدین تیر خلاصم بزنین....هر دم از این باغ بری می رسد...پدر جد ما در اومد با این کاراشون.هر سال یه چی میزنن که ما  باش برقصیم  >__<



 مرسی از این نطق غرا ولی خیر عزیزم تاثیر مثبت ینی اینکه نگاه میکنن اگه ترازت با نمره اون درس بالا تر بشه تاثیر میدن.اگه نشه هم که دخالتی نداره تو ترازت :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alireza afarin

سلام اقا یه سوال کسی که نمره یه درس مثل ادبیات ش تو سال سوم بیست شده بیست و پنج درصد رو داره حالا این درصد چجوری به کار میاد یعنی اگر هم تو کنکور ادبیات رو صفر بزنه بیست درصد براش حساب میشه ؟

----------


## biology115

> با عرض معذرت خیلی بیـــــــــــــــــجا میکنن نهایی پیش رو تاثیر میدن 
> برداشتن نزدیک کنکور امتحان ترم گذاشتن،خب باشه چشم هممون جمیعا کور،میریم ناپلئونی پاس میکنیم،مگه اصن مهمه؟
> حالا الان تز دادن که نه خانوما آقایون پ فک کردین الکیه،معلومه که تاثیر میدیم،امتحان بگیریم اونم هماهنگ بعد تاثیر ندیم؟اصن دانش آموز بیخود میکنه اعتراض کنه،ماییم که تصمیم میگیریم،در ضمن مدیونین اگه فک کنین دموکراسی نیس 
> حالا این تاثیر مثبت یعنی چی؟اگه خوب باشه تاثیر میدن، نباشه بی تاثیره؟ لابد خوب هم یعنی نوزده به بالا دیگه  نه دیگه لامصبا شما که گردن ما رو از مو باریک تر دیدین تیر خلاصم بزنین....هر دم از این باغ بری می رسد...پدر جد ما در اومد با این کاراشون.هر سال یه چی میزنن که ما  باش برقصیم  >__<


وای وای وای
زر افشان ، خدایی ، توکلی مسلمون نیستید
به والله مسلمون نیستید
به پیر مسلمون نیستید
به پیغمبر مسلمون نیستید

----------


## mahyasi

> سلام اقا یه سوال کسی که نمره یه درس مثل ادبیات ش تو سال سوم بیست شده بیست و پنج درصد رو داره حالا این درصد چجوری به کار میاد یعنی اگر هم تو کنکور ادبیات رو صفر بزنه بیست درصد براش حساب میشه ؟



اره
ولی به نفعته ادبیات رو صفر نزنی 
بجز قسمتای تناسب ابیات بقیه ش خیلی اسونه
تازه اون تناسب ابیاتم با یه جزوه حل میشه

----------


## mahyasi

> ای بابا 
> حداقل قبلش میگفتن که به برگه های نهایی اعتراض کنیم ! 
> من مطمئنم الابختکی صحیح شده برگم چون به عینه میدیدم یه دو نفر نشسته بودن برگه میدادی جلو چشمت عین برق صحیح میکرد !!!
> الان یکی به من توضیح بده کسی که نهایی سومش درحد 20 هست و نهایی پیشش 18 و خرده ای 
> همون فقط سوم تاثیر داره دیگه نه ؟!


اره اعتراضم میکردی تاثیری نداشت چون از هر 30تا اعتراض فقط 3تاش قبول میشد

----------


## mobin9898

بچه ها من حوصله نداشتم همه 23 صفحه رو بخونم منی که کنکوریه 96 هستم چطور میشه واسم یه توضیح بدین

----------


## N3DA

> مرسی از این نطق غرا ولی خیر عزیزم تاثیر مثبت ینی اینکه نگاه میکنن اگه ترازت با نمره اون درس بالا تر بشه تاثیر میدن.اگه نشه هم که دخالتی نداره تو ترازت


آها تفهیم شدم.سپاسگزارم عزیزم :* خون به مغزم نمیرسه وقتایی که سنجش اطلاعیه میده  :Yahoo (21):  دس خودم نیس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahyasi

> بچه ها من حوصله نداشتم همه 23 صفحه رو بخونم منی که کنکوریه 96 هستم چطور میشه واسم یه توضیح بدین



هیچی تو باید دوتا بزنی تو سرخودت دو تا تو سر کتاب 4تاهم فحش بدی به پدرجد رییس اموزش پرورش و عمه شو اینا....
نهایی پیش دانشگاهی تو توی کنکورت تاثیر مستقیم داره مثل معدل نهایی سومت

----------


## alireza afarin

من که معدلم هجده شده ایا همه درس ها رو بیست درصد دارم ؟
جا داره از همین تریبون از پاسخ دهی سریعتان کمال تشکر را بعمل بیاورم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Dayi javad

> کلا نگرفتی چی گفتم


کلا این ی امتیاز مثبت ! 

کسی ک نمرش کم بشه این امتیازو از دس میده ( ولی خودش رتبش بد نمیشه )

کسایی ک این امتایزوبگیرن و درصداشون شبیه اونی باش ک اون امتیازو نگرفتن خب رتبه این افراد بهتر میشه ( اینجاس ک میگن تاثیر منفی داره )

ولی معدل نهایی سوم کلا تاثیر منفی  داره اگ پایین باش چون میانگین ترازتو کم میکن

----------


## mahyasi

> آها تفهیم شدم.سپاسگزارم عزیزم :* خون به مغزم نمیرسه وقتایی که سنجش اطلاعیه میده  دس خودم نیس


 درک میکنم این یه سال خون به مغز هیشکی نمیرسه
ینی رسما وزیر اموزش پرورش ما تو کابین دولت ایفا گر نقش ساقه کرفسه :Yahoo (21): 
یکی مث وزیر بهداشت که داره خودشو تیکه تیکه میکنه واسه سازمانای زیرمجموعه وزارت بهداشت
یکیم مثل وزیر ما که اصن به هیچیش حساب نمیکنه 
سازمان سنجش و اموزش پرورشم همیشه دم کنکور باهم دعواشون میشه 
یه بخشنامه ای میدن که اصن نمیفهمی سرش کجاس تهش کجاس

----------


## Dayi javad

> من که معدلم هجده شده ایا همه درس ها رو بیست درصد دارم ؟
> جا داره از همین تریبون از پاسخ دهی سریعتان کمال تشکر را بعمل بیاورم


نه داداشم
اینطور نیس

----------


## N3DA

> وای وای وای
> زر افشان ، خدایی ، توکلی مسلمون نیستید
> به والله مسلمون نیستید
> به پیر مسلمون نیستید
> به پیغمبر مسلمون نیستید


یعنی واقعا کریم تک دل شما رو برید؟  :Yahoo (4): 
رفع اسپم:اینا با چه منطقی تصمیم میگیرن  :Yahoo (21):  :/

----------


## mahyasi

> من که معدلم هجده شده ایا همه درس ها رو بیست درصد دارم ؟
> جا داره از همین تریبون از پاسخ دهی سریعتان کمال تشکر را بعمل بیاورم


اره داری
برو واسه بقیه ش بخون

----------


## mobin9898

> هیچی تو باید دوتا بزنی تو سرخودت دو تا تو سر کتاب 4تاهم فحش بدی به پدرجد رییس اموزش پرورش و عمه شو اینا....
> نهایی پیش دانشگاهی تو توی کنکورت تاثیر مستقیم داره مثل معدل نهایی سومت


بعد فرق مستقیم با مثبت چطوره نگین خنگه چون واقعا اعصابم خورد شده هیچی نمیفهمم

----------


## mahyasi

> یعنی واقعا کریم تک دل شما رو برید؟ 
> رفع اسپم:اینا با چه منطقی تصمیم میگیرن  :/


شب اگه با اهل منزل دعواشون بشه میان گند میزنن به سیستم اموزشی
اگه دعواشون نشه که خب به نفع ماست هیچ کاری نمیکنن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## biology115

> یعنی واقعا کریم تک دل شما رو برید؟ 
> رفع اسپم:اینا با چه منطقی تصمیم میگیرن  :/


نه این زرافشان تک دل منو برید 
با این قانون مسخره

----------


## N3DA

> درک میکنم این یه سال خون به مغز هیشکی نمیرسه
> ینی رسما وزیر اموزش پرورش ما تو کابین دولت ایفا گر نقش ساقه کرفسه
> یکی مث وزیر بهداشت که داره خودشو تیکه تیکه میکنه واسه سازمانای زیرمجموعه وزارت بهداشت
> یکیم مثل وزیر ما که اصن به هیچیش حساب نمیکنه 
> سازمان سنجش و اموزش پرورشم همیشه دم کنکور باهم دعواشون میشه 
> یه بخشنامه ای میدن که اصن نمیفهمی سرش کجاس تهش کجاس


راهنمایی یه چیزی تو اجتماعی میخوندیم به اسم " استیضاح "  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahyasi

> بعد فرق مستقیم با مثبت چطوره نگین خنگه چون واقعا اعصابم خورد شده هیچی نمیفهمم



مستقیم ینی هر گلی به سرت بزنی همونطوری روی ترازت اثر میذاره
اثر مثبت ینی اگه نمره ت ترازتو بکشه بالا برات ثبت میکنن
اگه نه که هیچی اصن دخالت نداره

----------


## mahyasi

> راهنمایی یه چیزی تو اجتماعی میخوندیم به اسم " استیضاح "


فایده ای نداره  :Yahoo (1):  
نهایتش این میره یکی میاد بدتر از این

----------


## biology115

> راهنمایی یه چیزی تو اجتماعی میخوندیم به اسم " استیضاح "


آره واقعا
پس کجاست؟

----------


## highdreams

> یکی یه چی بگه لطفا کار دارم نمیتونم صفحات قبل رو بخونم 
> دم شما گرم .


دارین شوخی میکنین؟!!...معدل 18 برای پیش عالیه

----------


## mahyasi

> یکی یه چی بگه لطفا کار دارم نمیتونم صفحات قبل رو بخونم 
> دم شما گرم .


جوابشو دادم که.
اعتراض به برگه نهایی تاثیری نداره
من خودم واسه 5تا درس اعتراض زدم هیچکدومشون پذیرفته نشد

----------


## alireza afarin

این مملکت اگه استیضاح درست حسابی داشت کارمون به اینجا نمیرسید 
کنکور فقط یه فیلتره برای جلوگیری از ورود هر کسی به دانشگاه  خودشونن میدونن نظام اموزشی شون ری.....

----------


## mobin9898

ای خدا من بدبخت 96 ام از اولین سالی که درس خوندم تموم تغییرات تو این آموزش..... پیدا شد به خدا قبل ما اصلا این چرتو پرتا نبود

----------


## mahyasi

> ای خدا من بدبخت 96 ام از اولین سالی که درس خوندم تموم تغییرات تو این آموزش..... پیدا شد به خدا قبل ما اصلا این چرتو پرتا نبود


بعله تا قبل از کنکور 93 معدل نهایی اثرش مثبت بود
اما از سال 93به بعد شد تغییر مستقیم

از وقتی م که من تو قنداق بودم قرار بود که کنکور برداشته بشه که هنوز این اتفاق نیفتاده

----------


## mahyasi

> این مملکت اگه استیضاح درست حسابی داشت کارمون به اینجا نمیرسید 
> کنکور فقط یه فیلتره برای جلوگیری از ورود هر کسی به دانشگاه  خودشونن میدونن نظام اموزشی شون ری.....



دانشگاه رفتن ما ایرانیا مثل قیف برعکسه
میخوای بری تو دانشگاه پدرجدت میاد جلو چشمت عربی بدون ریتم میرقصه
وقتی رفتی اونجا هرکار خواستی بکن کسی حرفی نمیزنه

----------


## mobin9898

> بعله تا قبل از کنکور 93 معدل نهایی اثرش مثبت بود
> اما از سال 93به بعد شد تغییر مستقیم
> 
> از وقتی م که من تو قنداق بودم قرار بود که کنکور برداشته بشه که هنوز این اتفاق نیفتاده


خداییش مملکت نیس که ....... خونست

----------


## biology115

دوستان دیگه کاریش نمیشه کرد
فقط باید دعا کنیم که این طرح ترمیم معدل رو بذارن 
و گرنه دیگه به صورت رسمی به .... میریم

----------


## mahyasi

> خداییش مملکت نیس که ....... خونست



بحثو سیاسی نکن بچه جون من الان بخوام حرف بزنم خیلی چیزا واسه گفتن دارم
برگگردیم سر همون درس خودمون
تو واسه کنکورت فقط بشین خر بزن
من بدون درس خوندن تا سال دوم دبیرستان معدلم 20 بودش
عادت نکردم به خوندن و الان واقعا برام سخته
ولی تو خودتو عادت بده که بشینی بخونی

----------


## mahyasi

> نه فکر میکنم یه بازه زمانی محدودی برای اعتراض داشت دقیقا چند روز قبل کنکور


نه همون موقع که یه کارنامه کوچولو میدادن که فقط نمرات نهایی بود
اون موقع وقت اعتراضات بود که 
اعتراضض کردیم کسی نگفت خرت به چند
از هر 30نفر فقط 3تا اعتراض و قبول میکردن

----------


## highdreams

تجربه ثابت کرده بی خودی داریم اینجا بحث میکنیم...منوشما هیچ کاری از دستمون بر نمیاد...حقیقت تلخیه اما باید بپذیریم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## N3DA

> نه این زرافشان تک دل منو برید 
> با این قانون مسخره


خدا نکشتت با توپ پر اومدم تو این تاپیک الان دارم می خندم  :Yahoo (23): 
 :Y (451):  :Y (678): 
ر.ا:دوستان ارزش نداره بخواین دوباره پرونده ی تاثیر معدل رو باز کنین،سر نهایی سوم هم آه و فغان همه بالا بود،نه اینا دستی تو اطلاعیه شون بردن،نه اعتراضا و کمپین های گوناگون در فیس بوک و اینور و اونور و تاپیک های اینجا ذره ای تاثیر در تصمیم های این عزیزان گذاشت
فعلا خدا رو صب تا شب شکر کنین که تاثیر مثبته یعنی حالا این یه پوئنه واسه درس خونایی که هم زمان تستی و تشریحی رو با هم هندل میکردن که ما در جرگه ی این دوستان پرخوان نبودیم خرداد ماه  :Yahoo (21):  
پس بیخیال شین...تو این وطنم ای شکوه پابرجا فقط را به را باید بیخیال شد و بیخیال بود تا راحت بتوان زیست  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahyasi

> خدا نکشتت با توپ پر اومدم تو این تاپیک الان دارم می خندم 
> 
> ر.ا:دوستان ارزش نداره بخواین دوباره پرونده ی تاثیر معدل رو باز کنین،سر نهایی سوم هم آه و فغان همه بالا بود،نه اینا دستی تو اطلاعیه شون بردن،نه اعتراضا و کمپین های گوناگون در فیس بوک و اینور و اونور و تاپیک های اینجا ذره ای تاثیر در تصمیم های این عزیزان گذاشت
> فعلا خدا رو صب تا شب شکر کنین که تاثیر مثبته یعنی حالا این یه پوئنه واسه درس خونایی که هم زمان تستی و تشریحی رو با هم هندل میکردن که ما در جرگه ی این دوستان پرخوان نبودیم خرداد ماه  
> پس بیخیال شین...تو این وطنم ای شکوه پابرجا فقط را به را باید بیخیال شد و بیخیال بود تا راحت بتوان زیست


بالاخره باید بین ما و گونی سیب زمینی یه فرقی باشه یا نه؟؟؟؟

----------


## biology115

> بالاخره باید بین ما و گونی سیب زمینی یه فرقی باشه یا نه؟؟؟؟


واسه اونا نه !!!!

----------


## N3DA

> بالاخره باید بین ما و گونی سیب زمینی یه فرقی باشه یا نه؟؟؟؟


هست دیگه گونی سیب زمینی حق اعتراض نداره اما ما حق اعتراض...
عه...
ما هم حق اعتراض نداریم  :Yahoo (21):  
نه خب فرقی نیس واضحا

----------


## mahyasi

حالا اونایی که سهمیه شاهد و ایثار گر دارن که کلی خوش به حالشونه
رتبه طرف بشه 10000 با سهمیه شاهد دوتا صفرش میفته میشه سه رقمی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Orwell

بچه ها یکی از سنجش بپرسه امثال ما که میخوایم دیپ دوم بگیریم تکلیفمون چیه ؟ 
آخه کد سوابق تحصیلی جدیدمون با کد دیپ جدید فرق میکنه که
عجب مثیبتی شدا

----------


## mahyasi

> بچه ها یکی از سنجش بپرسه امثال ما که میخوایم دیپ دوم بگیریم تکلیفمون چیه ؟ 
> آخه کد سوابق تحصیلی جدیدمون با کد دیپ جدید فرق میکنه که
> عجب مثیبتی شدا


خب تو که میخوای دوباره دیپ بگیری بپرس دیگه
 برو سازمان سنجش بخش سوالات متداول یا پرسش و پاسخ
اگه جواب درست درمون گرفتی بیا به بقیه بگو 
کلی م دعات میکنن

----------


## ammir

اوووف الان دو ساله این انجمن ساعت ها وقت صرف فحش دادن به توکلی و خدایی و ... شده والا این تایما رو به درس بدید خیلی بهتره! منم موافق این نحوه نیستم اما باور کنید با درصدای عالی تو کنکور جبران میشه که خب الان دیگه درصد بالا زدن کار هرکسی نیست... مثال میزنم قبلا شما میومدی اسید و باز الکتروشیمی رو حذف می کردی ۶ تا ۷ تا تست از دست می دادی اما الان همین مبحث ندونی علاوه بر تستای مستقیمش از مفاهیمش تو چندتا تست دیگه سوال شده پس خیلی بیشتر ضرر می کنی در کل رویه سوالای کنکور داره به شدت ترکییی میشه و خب میشه گفت بد نیست بخصوص تو این رقابت سنگین برای رشته های تاپ و اینکه سبک سوالات عوض میشه هر سال ابدا نکته منفی نیست چون برای مثال کسی که می خواد وارد پزشکی بشه باید اونقدر تسلط به خودش داشته باشه که تو شرایط جدید بتونه از اطلاعاتش به بهترین وجه استفاده کنه ...بقول رییس ازمون وزارت بهداشت چند سال پیش که کنکور تخصص سبکش عوض شد و سخت شد و اعتراضا بلند شد گفت عزیزان خیلی از بیماران اورژانس که به شما مراجعه می کنن تو شرایط سخت تر از کنکور و زمان خیلی محدودتر باید تشخیص بدین و درمان شروع بشه تا بیمار از دست نره... جای غر زدن و بهانه بچسبید به درس تو این چند ساعتی که صرف این تاپیک شد میشد حداقل ۵۰ تا تست فیزیک زد!

----------


## Nima77

من ک خوشم اومد
چون نهایی سوم خراب کردم
اینجا میتونم تاثیر مثبت رو استفاده کنم

----------


## mahyasi

> اوووف الان دو ساله این انجمن ساعت ها وقت صرف فحش دادن به توکلی و خدایی و ... شده والا این تایما رو به درس بدید خیلی بهتره! منم موافق این نحوه نیستم اما باور کنید با درصدای عالی تو کنکور جبران میشه که خب الان دیگه درصد بالا زدن کار هرکسی نیست... مثال میزنم قبلا شما میومدی اسید و باز الکتروشیمی رو حذف می کردی ۶ تا ۷ تا تست از دست می دادی اما الان همین مبحث ندونی علاوه بر تستای مستقیمش از مفاهیمش تو چندتا تست دیگه سوال شده پس خیلی بیشتر ضرر می کنی در کل رویه سوالای کنکور داره به شدت ترکییی میشه و خب میشه گفت بد نیست بخصوص تو این رقابت سنگین برای رشته های تاپ و اینکه سبک سوالات عوض میشه هر سال ابدا نکته منفی نیست چون برای مثال کسی که می خواد وارد پزشکی بشه باید اونقدر تسلط به خودش داشته باشه که تو شرایط جدید بتونه از اطلاعاتش به بهترین وجه استفاده کنه ...بقول رییس ازمون وزارت بهداشت چند سال پیش که کنکور تخصص سبکش عوض شد و سخت شد و اعتراضا بلند شد گفت عزیزان خیلی از بیماران اورژانس که به شما مراجعه می کنن تو شرایط سخت تر از کنکور و زمان خیلی محدودتر باید تشخیص بدین و درمان شروع بشه تا بیمار از دست نره... جای غر زدن و بهانه بچسبید به درس تو این چند ساعتی که صرف این تاپیک شد میشد حداقل ۵۰ تا تست فیزیک زد!


دوست گلم همه اینا که شما میگی شعاره
اقایون محترمم این حرفارو میزنن واسه دل خوش کنک اون بندگان خدایی که دستشون از همه جا کوتاست

----------


## Orwell

گند زدن به سیستم ما دیپ مجددیا که ! 

سنجش هم جواب درست حسابی نداده بود گفته بود به اموزش پرورش شهرتون مراجعه کنید

----------


## Orwell

> خب مراجعه کن!!!


برای بالا بردن تعداد پست هاتون تاپیک های تفریحی تو انجمن زیاده. خواهشا تو اینجور تاپیکای حساس واسه افزایش تعداد پست استفاده نکنید.
اگرم قصدتون افزایش تعداد پست نیست حداقل نقل قول های بی محتوا نکنید.
ممنونم.
اگر با مراجعه به اداره اموزش و پرورش مشکلم حل میشد که اینجا سوال نمیپرسیدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ammir

> دوست گلم همه اینا که شما میگی شعاره
> اقایون محترمم این حرفارو میزنن واسه دل خوش کنک اون بندگان خدایی که دستشون از همه جا کوتاست


برای من شعار نیست شاید از دید شما شعار باشه 
ببین من گفتم موافق این رویه بدون برنامه و ناپخته نیستم اما دوتا راه برام هست یا بشینم غر بزنم یا بشینم تلاش کنم 
من دومی انتخاب کردم و به عینه بهم ثابت شد خودم سال ۹۴ با درصدای معمولی و البته ریاضی فیزیک افتضاح و معدل نه چندان خوب ۱۶ رتبم ۳۰۰۰ شد مطمینن امسال با کمک خدا و تلاش بیشتر حداقل یه صفر از جلوی اون ۳۰۰۰ ام میندازم !  :Yahoo (1):  
موفق باشیم !

----------


## mahyasi

> برای بالا بردن تعداد پست هاتون تاپیک های تفریحی تو انجمن زیاده. خواهشا تو اینجور تاپیکای حساس واسه افزایش تعداد پست استفاده نکنید.
> اگرم قصدتون افزایش تعداد پست نیست حداقل نقل قول های بی محتوا نکنید.
> ممنونم.
> اگر با مراجعه به اداره اموزش و پرورش مشکلم حل میشد که اینجا سوال نمیپرسیدم


خب تو وقتی از اموزش پرورش جواب نگرفتی انتظار داری اینجا چی بهت بگن؟؟؟
نمیخوام به بچه ها توهین کنم اما اینا هم یه ادم عادی ن
نه وزیر اموزش پرورشن نه کاره ای تو سازمان سنجش و غیره

----------


## mahyasi

> برای من شعار نیست شاید از دید شما شعار باشه 
> ببین من گفتم موافق این رویه بدون برنامه و ناپخته نیستم اما دوتا راه برام هست یا بشینم غر بزنم یا بشینم تلاش کنم 
> من دومی انتخاب کردم و به عینه بهم ثابت شد خودم سال ۹۴ با درصدای معمولی و البته ریاضی فیزیک افتضاح و معدل نه چندان خوب ۱۶ رتبم ۳۰۰۰ شد مطمینن امسال با کمک خدا و تلاش بیشتر حداقل یه صفر از جلوی اون ۳۰۰۰ ام میندازم !  
> موفق باشیم !


ایشالا همین باشه که میگی
اما 3نفر از دوستای من که اتفاقا هم رشته ی خودم بودن گذاشتن سال دوم کنکور و هر سه نفر پشیمونن که کاش همون اولین بار انتخاب رشته میکردن
ماهم تمام وقتمون رو به غرغر کردن اختصاص نمیدیم
نیاز هرشخصی به درس خوندن بر اساس بازدهی مغزش فرق میکنه

----------


## ammir

> ایشالا همین باشه که میگی
> اما 3نفر از دوستای من که اتفاقا هم رشته ی خودم بودن گذاشتن سال دوم کنکور و هر سه نفر پشیمونن که کاش همون اولین بار انتخاب رشته میکردن
> ماهم تمام وقتمون رو به غرغر کردن اختصاص نمیدیم
> نیاز هرشخصی به درس خوندن بر اساس بازدهی مغزش فرق میکنه



البته موفقیت حاصل یک درصد نبوغ و ۹۹ درصد تلاش و پشتکار هست
مطمینا رتبه های برتر کنکور بسیار باهوش هستن اما همشون ساعت مطالعه ی بسیار بالایی دارن
رتبه دو تجربی ۹۳ مصاحبش رو می خوندم ایشون با وجود مدرسه رفتن گفته بودن ساعت مطالعشون کمتر از ۶۰ ساعت در هفته نمیشد و این چیزی نیست جز سخت کوشی ! 
بهتره بجای کنایه زدن و بقولی تیکه انداختن منظورتون مستقیم بگید
خوش باشید!

----------


## mahyasi

> البته موفقیت حاصل یک درصد نبوغ و ۹۹ درصد تلاش و پشتکار هست
> مطمینا رتبه های برتر کنکور بسیار باهوش هستن اما همشون ساعت مطالعه ی بسیار بالایی دارن
> رتبه دو تجربی ۹۳ مصاحبش رو می خوندم ایشون با وجود مدرسه رفتن گفته بودن ساعت مطالعشون کمتر از ۶۰ ساعت در هفته نمیشد و این چیزی نیست جز سخت کوشی ! 
> بهتره بجای کنایه زدن و بقولی تیکه انداختن منظورتون مستقیم بگید
> خوش باشید!


هیچ کنایه ای درکار نبود
مشاهدات عینی رو بازگو کردم
اون که شکی درش نیست تلاش در وهله اول قرار داره
دیگه بالاخره هرکی یه نظری داره

----------


## Mr Sky

یاد کنکور صد درصدی بخیر :Y (636):  :32:

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

مهم نی این نیز بگذردهمون25رومیگیریم مستقیم خداروشکر...

----------


## mohammad.sa

به هرحال بدبختیم

----------


## mpaarshin

من پیشم رو سال ۸۹-۹۰ گرفتم و اون زمان اینجور بود که فیزیک ۱ و فیزیک ۲ رو مثلا جدا امتحان نهایی میدادیم
حالا واسه من تاثیر نداره دیگه؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> من پیشم رو سال ۸۹-۹۰ گرفتم و اون زمان اینجور بود که فیزیک ۱ و فیزیک ۲ رو مثلا جدا امتحان نهایی میدادیم
> حالا واسه من تاثیر نداره دیگه؟


نه

----------


## mahyasi

> من پیشم رو سال ۸۹-۹۰ گرفتم و اون زمان اینجور بود که فیزیک ۱ و فیزیک ۲ رو مثلا جدا امتحان نهایی میدادیم
> حالا واسه من تاثیر نداره دیگه؟


نه دیگه سال 90-91 ب بعد

----------


## xak

تاثیر مثبت یعنی چی ؟؟

----------


## Reza j

> تاثیر مثبت یعنی چی ؟؟


یعنی اگه رتبه ات خوب بشه با تاثیر معدل این کار را میکنن( معدل را برات تاثیر میدن)
اما اگه رتبه ات را خراب کنه تاثیر نمیدن!!

----------


## bahman seraj

چرا تاثیر پیش واسه 90 به بعد مگه قبل اون پیش نهایی نبود در حالیکه تاثیر سوم از 84 به بعد

----------


## xak

> یعنی اگه رتبه ات خوب بشه با تاثیر معدل این کار را میکنن( معدل را برات تاثیر میدن)
> اما اگه رتبه ات را خراب کنه تاثیر نمیدن!!


الان نمرات دور و بر 15 رو تاثیر میدن ؟؟

----------


## hldvlpln

> الان نمرات دور و بر 15 رو تاثیر میدن ؟؟


اینطوری حساب نمیشه اگه به نفعت بود تاثیر میدن اگه نبود نمیدن.

----------


## Qazale

> *2- آزمون سراسري سال 1396
> 
> *الف- آن دسته از ديپلمه هاي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي كه ديپلم خود را از سال 1384 به بعد اخذ نموده اند و *امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي و کشوری برگزار شده است*، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود ديپلم (سال سوم آموزش متوسطه) به ميزان حداكثر 25 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به صورت تأثيرقطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود. 
> 
> ب- داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش دانشگاهي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيش دانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 91-1390 به بعد اخذ كرده اند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيش دانشگاهي (صرفا نمرات دروسی که به صورت نهایی، سراسری و کشوری برگزار شده است) به ميزان حداكثر 5 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به صورت تأثير قطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود.
> 
> *تذکر:* برای داوطلبان مشمول سوابق تحصیلی بندهای الف وب، هردو مورد اعمال خواهد شد.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> ...





> اینطوری حساب نمیشه اگه به نفعت بود تاثیر میدن اگه نبود نمیدن.


ببخشید! ی سوال؟اگه سال سوم درسی رو16.5شده باشم(کتبی نهاییم)تاثیر منفی داره درسته؟
میدونم فقط 17ب بالا  تاثیر مثبت داره،ولی میخواستم مطمعن شم:-!.

----------


## Mr Sky

> ببخشید! ی سوال؟اگه سال سوم درسی رو16.5شده باشم(کتبی نهاییم)تاثیر منفی داره درسته؟
> میدونم فقط 17ب بالا  تاثیر مثبت داره،ولی میخواستم مطمعن شم:-!.


کی گفته فقط 17 به بالا ..اصلا معلوم نیست شاید زیر 19 منفی بشه شایدم زیر 10.....

----------


## Dayi javad

> ببخشید! ی سوال؟اگه سال سوم درسی رو16.5شده باشم(کتبی نهاییم)تاثیر منفی داره درسته؟
> میدونم فقط 17ب بالا  تاثیر مثبت داره،ولی میخواستم مطمعن شم:-!.


کی میگ 17 ب بالا تاثیر مثبت داره ! 

آهو خانم اینا میان میانگین حساب میکنن ! 

ممکن حتی کسی که درسی رو 19 گرفته با کسی ک نمره 19/5 گرفته و تو زیست درصد مشابه دارن خب تراز کلش میاد پایین تر و این نسبت به اون فرد ک 19/5 ترازش منفی شده !

----------


## Last.Behi

> ببخشید! ی سوال؟اگه سال سوم درسی رو16.5شده باشم(کتبی نهاییم)تاثیر منفی داره درسته؟
> میدونم فقط 17ب بالا  تاثیر مثبت داره،ولی میخواستم مطمعن شم:-!.


 اصلا کسی نمیتونه جز سازمان سنجش تعیین کنه چه نمره ای تاثیرش مثبته یا منفی.شاید میانگین کشور تو اون درس 19باشه شایدم14

ولی سنجش کارش خیلی درسته چون امسال پیش رو تاثیر مستقیم نذاشته ، حق اونایی که فارغن محفوظ هست!!!

----------


## Mr Sky

> اصلا کسی نمیتونه جز سازمان سنجش تعیین کنه چه نمره ای تاثیرش مثبته یا منفی.شاید میانگین کشور تو اون درس 19باشه شایدم 14


میانگین کشوری که پارسال 12.5 بود فک کنم ..کاری به این نداره

----------


## Mr Sky

> نه منظورم میانگین درس به درسه نه کلی.


درس به درس هم دیگه فوقش یه درس 15 باشه....ربطی به میانگین نداره

----------


## Qazale

> *2- آزمون سراسري سال 1396
> 
> *الف- آن دسته از ديپلمه هاي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي كه ديپلم خود را از سال 1384 به بعد اخذ نموده اند و *امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي و کشوری برگزار شده است*، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود ديپلم (سال سوم آموزش متوسطه) به ميزان حداكثر 25 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به صورت تأثيرقطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود. 
> 
> ب- داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش دانشگاهي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيش دانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 91-1390 به بعد اخذ كرده اند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيش دانشگاهي (صرفا نمرات دروسی که به صورت نهایی، سراسری و کشوری برگزار شده است) به ميزان حداكثر 5 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به صورت تأثير قطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود.
> 
> *تذکر:* برای داوطلبان مشمول سوابق تحصیلی بندهای الف وب، هردو مورد اعمال خواهد شد.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> ...





> کی گفته فقط 17 به بالا ..اصلا معلوم نیست شاید زیر 19 منفی بشه شایدم زیر 10.....





> کی میگ 17 ب بالا تاثیر مثبت داره ! 
> 
> آهو خانم اینا میان میانگین حساب میکنن ! 
> 
> ممکن حتی کسی که درسی رو 19 گرفته با کسی ک نمره 19/5 گرفته و تو زیست درصد مشابه دارن خب تراز کلش میاد پایین تر و این نسبت به اون فرد ک 19/5 ترازش منفی شده !





> اصلا کسی نمیتونه جز سازمان سنجش تعیین کنه چه نمره ای تاثیرش مثبته یا منفی.شاید میانگین کشور تو اون درس 19باشه شایدم14
> 
> ولی سنجش کارش خیلی درسته چون امسال پیش رو تاثیر مستقیم نذاشته ، حق اونایی که فارغن محفوظ هست!!!


مرسی از همه;-)متوجه شدم:-)

----------


## bahman seraj

فکر می کردیم غیر منطقیه که فقط 4 تا درس پیش تو کنکور تاثیر داشته باشه این نشون میده که هر اتفاقی ممکنه بیفته حتی غیر منطقی

----------


## Dayi javad

اگ مجبور بشم پیش مجدد هم بخونم !
10 تا درس انسانی !

6 تاش ک عمومی و ریاضی  اینا آسون تر

4 تا هم این درسای عجیب انسانی ک 10 ره میشه گرفت  :Yahoo (20): 
سنجش دهنتو آسفالت میکنم ! ولی خب بالزم هنوز شبهه زیاد ! ک ثبت نام ما چ جور؟
کی نمراتو ثبت میشن ! اصن ی کار نشدنی اینها :Yahoo (2): ! سنجش آسفالتم کردی

----------


## idealist

> فکر می کردیم غیر منطقیه که فقط 4 تا درس پیش تو کنکور تاثیر داشته باشه این نشون میده که هر اتفاقی ممکنه بیفته حتی غیر منطقی


*دقیقا !*

----------


## Amiiin

ای بابا ... نمیزارن یه نفس بکشیم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Egotist

:/

من معدل پیش دانشگاهیم فک کنم 7.23

:/

وات د *** آخه :Yahoo (21): 

ساقیه این یارو دکتر خدایی کیه :Yahoo (21): 

چرا مث ادم سر جاشون نمیشینن اینا اهه

البته خیالی نی:ی

تاثیرش زیاد نییییی

استرس ندییییین ب خودتونننن

----------


## mohammad.sa

معدل شما چه تاثیری بر نتیجه کنکور 94 خواهد داشت؟ درست تحلیل کرده؟؟؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

کنکور بنظرم یه پارامتر خیلی مسخرس برای سنجش میزان سواد و لیاقت

هرکسی معلم های تاپ و کلاس های خصوصی گرون و سی دی و کتاب عالی داشته باشه 

و یک سال میانگین روزی 7-8 ساعت بخونه

راحت پزشکی و مهندسی های سراسری میاره  یا سهیمه دار ها این از کنکور که عدالت 

توش اجرا نمیشه و اون کسی که استعداد 

هوش 200 داره .

ولی امکانات بالا رو نداره نمیتونه قبول شه  

حالا چه برسه به امتحان نهایی که اصلا کنترل و نظارت کمیفی روش نیست  :Yahoo (21): 

بعضی از حوضه ها چقدر راحت تقلب و .... میشه و هیچکسم صداش در نمیاد چقدر حوضه 

هایی هستند که میان اصلا

کلید سوالات رو قبلش به بچه ها میدن  :Yahoo (21): 

بعد با این شراییط دارن تاثیر مستقیم میدن :Yahoo (22): 

واقعا به کجا داریم میرویم

----------


## dorsa20

بابا عاااااااااااااااااااااالی شد که.......+ است.....بالای 18 ها برد کردن
البت به نظر من 100 درصد کنکور ملاکه......

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> بابا عاااااااااااااااااااااالی شد که.......+ است.....بالای 18 ها برد کردن
> البت به نظر من 100 درصد کنکور ملاکه......


معدل بالای 18 ها برد کردن

و ستاره ها و پدیده های کنکور با مدل زیر 16 همشون سوختن و خاموش شدن

----------


## dorsa20

> معدل بالای 18 ها برد کردن
> 
> و ستاره ها و پدیده های کنکور با مدل زیر 16 همشون سوختن و خاموش شدن




پس بزن کف قشنگرو.................

----------


## dorsa20

> کنکور بنظرم یه پارامتر خیلی مسخرس برای سنجش میزان سواد و لیاقت
> 
> هرکسی معلم های تاپ و کلاس های خصوصی گرون و سی دی و کتاب عالی داشته باشه 
> 
> و یک سال میانگین روزی 7-8 ساعت بخونه
> 
> راحت پزشکی و مهندسی های سراسری میاره  یا سهیمه دار ها این از کنکور که عدالت 
> 
> توش اجرا نمیشه و اون کسی که استعداد 
> ...




به شدت باهات موافقم

تو یه حوزه مراقبه قانون هسو قشنگ رسونده بود دبیر شیمی بود خودش خیر سرش..........

----------


## safer1

میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 95 و 96 اعلام شد بدينوسيله به اطلاع كليه داوطلبان آزمون های سراسري سال 1395 و سال 1396 مي رساند؛ براساس مصوبه چهارمين جلسه شوراي سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو مورخ 1394/6/28 و در راستاي اجراي قانون «سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور» مصوب 10/6/1392 مجلس شوراي اسلامي، ميزان و نحوه تاثير سوابق تحصيلي در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 و سال 1396 به شرح ذيل مي باشد:
1- آزمون سراسري سال 1395 
الف- آن دسته از ديپلمه هاي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي كه ديپلم خود را از سال 1384 به بعد اخذ نموده اند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود ديپلم (سال سوم آموزش متوسطه) به ميزان حداكثر 25 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به صورت تأثيرقطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود. 
ب- داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش دانشگاهي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيش دانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 91-1390 به بعد اخذ كرده اند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيش دانشگاهي (صرفا نمرات دروسی که به صورت نهایی، سراسری و کشوری برگزار شده است) به ميزان حداكثر 5 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به صورت تأثير مثبت در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود.
تذکر: برای داوطلبان مشمول سوابق تحصیلی بندهای الف وب، هردو مورد اعمال خواهد شد.


2- آزمون سراسري سال 1396 
الف- آن دسته از ديپلمه هاي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي كه ديپلم خود را از سال 1384 به بعد اخذ نموده اند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود ديپلم (سال سوم آموزش متوسطه) به ميزان حداكثر 25 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به صورت تاثيرقطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود. 
ب- داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش دانشگاهي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيش دانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 91-1390 به بعد اخذ كرده اند و امتحانات يك يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيش دانشگاهي (صرفا نمرات دروسی که به صورت نهایی، سراسری و کشوری برگزار شده است) به ميزان حداكثر 5 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به صورت تأثير قطعي در نمره كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود.

----------


## daniad

یه بار نحوه تاثیر معدل رو توضیح میدم گوش کنید باشد که رستگار شوید  :Yahoo (1): 
هر نمره نهایی و درصد کنکور یه ترازی میده 
این تراز برای اینه که اگه یه درسی مثلا  سخت بود و یکی بالا زد نمره بیشتری بگیره نسبت به کسی که یه درس آسون رو بالا میزنه 
مثلا عربی و ریان 2 تاشون ضریب 2 اند 
اما عربی معمولا سخت تره برای بچه ها در نتیجه کسی که عربی رو مثلا 60 بزنه تراز بیشتری نسبت به کسی که زبان 60 میرنه میگیره 
این قضیه تو نمرات نهایی هم صدق میکنه 
حالا وقتی شما کنکور دادی 
میان تراز سوابق تحصیلی رو ترازشو برات حساب میکنن 
تراز درصدات هم همینطور 
هر کدوم برا هر درس یه عدد مییشه که معمولا سقفش 11 -12 هزار هست 
اگه تاثیر مستقیم باشه تراز معدل ضرب در 25 % میشه تراز کنکور هم ضرب در 75% و باهم جمع میشن و تراز کلی بدست میاد
بعد اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه 
اکه تراز درصد کنکورت بیشتر بود همونو برات منظور میکنن ولی اگه نهاییت بیشتر بود مثل تاثیر مستقیم عمل میشه
اما این تراز خیلی تو نهایی نا جوان مردانه آدم رو میکشه پایین  :Yahoo (21):  
شما فرض کن معدلت 18 هست 
توی کشور معدل 19 - 20 زیاد هست در نتیجه وقتی شما 18 میشی ترازت کلی افت میکنه 
این استدلال که میگه " معدل 18 یعنی 2 نمره از دست دادی پس کلا 3- 4 درصد عقبی و با یه تست جبران میشه " کاملا غلطه 
قضیه خیلی فجیع تر از این حرفاست 
شما وقتی یه درس مثلا دینی 18 میشی ترازت شاید حدود 2000 تا افت کنه که یا تاثیر 25% میشه 500 تا و این یعنی شما احتمالا بیشتر از 10% عقب میفتید 
قابل توجه اونایی که میگن معدل 17 به بالا اوکی عه 
برا کسی که رتبه در حد 10000 میخواد اوکی عه 
ولی اگه زیر1000 میخوای دهنت سرویسه با معدل 17 - 18 حتی :/ 
اون بدبختایی که 14  15 هستند هم که دیگه ...  :Yahoo (19):  
یه مساله دیگه 
شما اگه درصدات خیلی بالا باشه حتی معدل 20 هم اگه تاثیر مستقیم باشه اثر منفی میزاره 

اینم مدرک کل چیزایی که گفتم 
http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=635

----------


## rahaz

بازم خدا رو شکر زیاد نشد

----------


## afshar

تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95 بعد از هفته ها کشمکش و تشکیل جلسه بالاخره اعلام شد ...
طبق پیش بینی ها نمرات کتبی نهایی سال سوم بیشتر از 25 درصد تاثیر مستقیم ندارد و این همان رویه سال های قبل است . 
 اما 5 درصد تاثیر بیشتر برای نمرات دروس نهایی سال چهارم با تاثیر مثبت دیگر چیست ؟

اول اینکه 4 درس نهایی بیشتر در سال چهارم نداریم و امتحانات آن همه ساله  در هغته اول خرداد برگزار می شود . مثلا برای رشته تجربی دروس زیست ، فیزیک  ادبیات و دینی

دوم اینکه اگر حتی کسی برای امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی ترم دوم در این  چهار درس هم تلاشی جز پاس کردن آنها نداشت و نمره خوبی بدست نیاورد ، عملا"  مشکلی نیست و نمرات نهایی با همان تاثیر 25 درصد نهایی سوم برای او عمل  خواهد کرد ؛ اما اگر با برنامه ریزی درست در کنار دوران جمع بندی توانست  نمرات خوبی در امتحات نوبت دوم سال چهارم دبیرستان بدست بیاورد ، آنگاه در  این چهار درس 5 درصد تاثیر خوب برای او خواهد داشت و به نمرات نهایی سال  سوم او کمک می شود . *این یعنی یک شانس و نه یک محدودیت*

----------


## khaan

بدترین حالت ممکن رو تاثیر دادن/

----------


## biology115

> بدترین حالت ممکن رو تاثیر دادن/


درسته حالا پیش مشکلی نیست
اما سوم خیلی مشکله

----------


## Lawyer

خوب سنجش جان میدونسم حقمونو امسال ضایعتر نمیکنی :Yahoo (1): 
5درصد مثبت امسال!یعنی انگار نمیگفتن سنگین تر بودن :Yahoo (4): 

کنکوریای 96 هم امسال گفتن...
پس باید دگ بهانه ای نداشته باشن!

استارترم بااین جوسازیش :Yahoo (21): 
ملت ایران دگ... :Yahoo (4): 


فقط میخام بدونم اینم تکلیفش مشخص شد!
دگ چه بهانه ای مونده...
*دگ از چی میخان بنالن*
هه

به امید موفقیت کنکوریای 95
سال بعد همین موقع...؛)

----------


## HellishBoy

> خوب سنجش جان میدونسم حقمونو امسال ضایعتر نمیکنی
> 5درصد مثبت امسال!یعنی انگار نمیگفتن سنگین تر بودن
> 
> کنکوریای 96 هم امسال گفتن...
> پس باید دگ بهانه ای نداشته باشن!
> 
> استارترم بااین جوسازیش
> ملت ایران دگ...
> 
> ...



خب بابا شما هم سرویس کردید ما رو !!!! اصن بزنید تاپیکو پاک کنید من اینجوری گفتم که حتما بخونید .. !!!  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amin278

درم سنجش گرم حرف ما رو زمین ننداخت واسه تاثیر پیش :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Lawyer

چی میگی حاجی؟!
با عنوان تاپیکت کاری ندارم که :Yahoo (21): 
کاملا هم درسته...


*"الله اکبر"گفتنت اضافیه فقط*

بیخیال بحث حاشیه ای نکنیم...: )

----------


## 7p7

كلا يعنى براى درصدهاى بالا انگار اتفاقى نيافتاده چون كلا روش تاثير منفى ميذاره پس چون تاثير مثبته ديگه نمرات پيش تاثيرى روى درصدهاى بالا نداره

----------


## Blue.sky

> ببخشید! ی سوال؟اگه سال سوم درسی رو16.5شده باشم(کتبی نهاییم)تاثیر منفی داره درسته؟
> میدونم فقط 17ب بالا  تاثیر مثبت داره،ولی میخواستم مطمعن شم:-!.


*
کلا کاربرد کلمه تاثیر + و - زیاد منطقی نیست چون یک چهارم تراز کنکور مربوط به معدل هست که هر کسی تونست معدل بالاتری بگیره این مقدار تراز به ماکزیمم خودش نزدیک میشه خب معلومه هر کس نمره پایینتر بگیره به ضررش هست که اسم اینو گذاشتن تاثیر منفی!*

----------


## Fighter_queen

فرق تاثیر مثبت  با تاثیر قطعی که شامل تاثیر منفی  هم میشه چیه؟مثلا اگه حساب کنیم که درس xفقط تاثیر مثبتش اعمال بشه کسی که مثلا اون درسو ۱۸گرفته واون کسی هم که همون درسو۱۹گرفته درصد کنکور درس xشون مثل هم باشه خب اونیکه ۱۹گرفته رتبش دردرسxبالاتر میشه واون یکی پایین تر میاد ولی حالااگه همین درسxتاثیر منفئ م داشته باشه قضیه چه جوری میشه؟؟!!چه فرقی دارن!

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

عاقا جان این تاثیر مثبتش یعنی چی؟

----------


## dorsa20

> عاقا جان این تاثیر مثبتش یعنی چی؟




مثبته ینی ....منفی نداره توضیحات جامع بود؟

----------


## Qazale

بله کاملا!آفرین درسا جان:-d

----------


## 7p7

> عاقا جان این تاثیر مثبتش یعنی چی؟


تاثير مثبت فقط به درد درصداى پايين ميخوره كه ترازو كمى بيشتر ميكنه وگرنه براى درصداى بالا كلا تاثير منفيه

----------


## Dj.ALI

به نظر من اصلا به معدل فکر نکنین....فقط رسیدن به هدفتون براتون مهم باشه!!!در ضمن فکر این چیزا رو هم نکنید که مجلس تصویب میکنه برین معدلو ترمیم کنین یا ....اگر اون ها به فکر امثال ما بودن اصلا معدلو تاثیر نمیدادن و فقط کنکور میگرفتن تا حق خیلی ها ضایع نشه!!هر چند خودم امسال از معدل خیلی ضربه خوردم ولی باهاش کنار اومدم...شما هم بهش فکر نکنید وگرنه کلی تمرکزتون رو به هم میزنه!

----------


## Qazale

من میخوام ریاضی 3 رو امتحان بدم :Yahoo (21): یعنی بنظرتون بیخیال شم؟؟؟

----------


## m40

یه راهنمایی کنم برای دوستانی که پیش میخونن! هرچی باشه یه پیرن بیشتر پاره کردیم :Yahoo (76): 
من فارغ التحصیلم و با توجه به تایمی که دارم میخوام دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم....
دوستانی که امسال پیش میخونید شاید وقتش رو نداشته باشید که دیپلم مجدد بگیرید! با توجه به تداخل امتحانات با مدرسه! ولی خب خوب درس بخونید تا بتونید حداقل نهایی های پیش رو با نمره بالا بگذرونید....
حالا اگه رتبه مورد نظرتون رو گرفتید که خوبه وگرنه سریعا شهریور 95 دیپلم مجدد یا ترمیم(اگه اجرا بشه) گزینه خوبیه و بعدش هم بکوب بخونید برا کنکور......
مسئله اصلی تلاش حداکثریه که منجر به نتیجه خوب میشه حالا اگه صرفا به خاطر معدل رتبه یه مقداری افت کنه شما بیشتر راه رو رفتید و با یه سال دیگه تلاش میتونید نتیجه دلخواه رو بگیرید.
وسط راه نا امیدم نشید خواهشا :Yahoo (20):

----------


## safer1

بچه ها اصلا به فکر معدل نباشین بالاخره چیزیه که گذشته  فقط به فکر درصد کنکور باشین  باز خدا رو شکر کنین تاثیر از 25 بیشتر نشد البته برای سال سوم

----------


## farshad7

به 95 ایها ظلم شد :Yahoo (31):  نزدیک کنکور باید به فکر نمره باشن ولی از حق نگذریم تاثیرش مثبته یه نوع 

اشانتیونه 

هرکی گرفتش بهتره وضعش ولی نگیره هم ایرادی نداره  :Yahoo (94):  به فکر معدل نباشید فقط برید بخونید گذشته گذشته :Yahoo (20): 

96 ای ها هم تکلیفشون رو فهمیدند یعنی پیش واسشون تاثیر منفی :Yahoo (21):  هم داره ولی به حرفای 

سنجش تا 2 سال دیگه اعتباری نیست شما هم برید فقط بخونید :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> *نامردا امسال شد ۳۰ درصد !!!
> 
> ۵ درصد هم پیش دانشگاهی*


5 درصد پیش که تاثیر + داره.ولی سوم 25% و قطعیه

----------


## therealfarshid

> 5 درصد پیش که تاثیر + داره.ولی سوم 25% و قطعیه


داداش خیلی هم خوشحال نباش برا 96 مستقیمه یعنی اگه امسال قبول نشدیم حتما به نمره پیش دانشگاهیم نیاز داریم-البته متاسفانه!!!!

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> داداش خیلی هم خوشحال نباش برا 96 مستقیمه یعنی اگه امسال قبول نشدیم حتما به نمره پیش دانشگاهیم نیاز داریم-البته متاسفانه!!!!


من که واسه 95 خوشحالم.چون دیه شد شد ،نشد ایشالا میشه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## M.M.B

خوش به حال کنکوری های 96!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

از همین الان تکلیفشون مشخصه! دیگه هی استرس نمی گیرن که نکنه تاثیر فلان شه! نکنه فلان...

----------


## dorsa20

> من که واسه 95 خوشحالم.چون دیه شد شد ،نشد ایشالا میشه



ایشالله .....میبینمت....

----------


## dorsa20

> تاثير مثبت فقط به درد درصداى پايين ميخوره كه ترازو كمى بيشتر ميكنه وگرنه براى درصداى بالا كلا تاثير منفيه



به هیچ عنوان قبول ندارم حرفتو...................اتفاقا نمره های بالارو فوران میکنه..........

----------


## 7p7

> به هیچ عنوان قبول ندارم حرفتو...................اتفاقا نمره های بالارو فوران میکنه..........


چحورى؟......... وقتى مثلا نمره تراز نهايي ٦٠٠٠ باشه اگر تراز درصد كنكور از اين بالاتر خب معلومه تراز آخريو كم ميكنه ولى اگه زير ٦٠٠٠ باشه بيشتر ........كه اين تو يه تاپيك ديگه بررسى شده

----------


## ali14and1

من هم دقیقا مشکلم همینه فکر کنم سال 90 91 هم موثره چون زمانی که گفتند سال 84 به بعد معدل دیپلم حساب میشه خود 84 هم حساب کردند سال های قبل
اما باز امیدوارم ایجوری که گفتم 
نباشه

----------


## ehsan_yany

دوستان نظرتون راجع به گرفتن دیپلم کاردانش چیه؟ تاثیر معدل نهایی سوم رو 0% میکنه.

----------


## ehsan_yany

> دوستان نظرتون راجع به گرفتن دیپلم کاردانش چیه؟ تاثیر معدل نهایی سوم رو 0% میکنه.


کسی اطلاعی نداره؟

----------


## AmiR_KHD

*گفتن 35 درصدیا 40 درصد که سر آخر بکنن همون 25 درصد و ماهم خوشحال باشیم که همون 25 درصد موند...

به هدفشونم رسیدن...خیلی های خوشحالن*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## biology115

دوستان به نظر شما طرح ترمیم معدل واسه کنکور 95 اجرایی میشه یا نه؟
یعنی میشه با معدل جدید رفت سر جلسه کنکور؟

----------


## mehran75

سلام دوستان.کسي ميدونه نحوه تاثير معدل پيش دانشگاهي چجوريه؟اخه امتحانات پيش رو که خرداد ميگيرن و اگه قبول نشي شهريور .پس چجوري ميخوان تاثير بدن؟

----------


## mahyasi

سلام سلام
میگن منابع کنکور عوض شده
راسته یا نه؟

----------


## bahman seraj

> ا
> چون تا چندسال دیگه کنکور یه ازمون فرمالیته میشه و 100درصد معدل شرطه برای ورود به دانشگاه
> و وقتیم کنکور حذف بشه هر دانشگاهی واسه خودش یه ازمون ورودی برگزار میکنه
> یه جورایی میخوان مثل کشورای خارجی عمل کنن ولی زهی خیال باطل


البته بعید میدونم چند سال دیگه کنکور کامل حذف بشه تا دو سال دیگه تازه تاثیرش شده 30 درصد چون واسه رشته های پرطرفدار هنوز کنکور وجود داره - باید مابقی دروس پیش  و کل دروس دوم رو نهایی کنن ( البته یه سال تاثیرش مثبت سال دیگه تاثیرش مسقیمه مثل کاری که واسه پیش دانشگاهی کردن 95 و 96 ) که این خودش طول میکشه

----------


## khaan

> البته بعید میدونم چند سال دیگه کنکور کامل حذف بشه تا دو سال دیگه تازه تاثیرش شده 30 درصد چون واسه رشته های پرطرفدار هنوز کنکور وجود داره - باید مابقی دروس پیش  و کل دروس دوم رو نهایی کنن ( البته یه سال تاثیرش مثبت سال دیگه تاثیرش مسقیمه مثل کاری که واسه پیش دانشگاهی کردن 95 و 96 ) که این خودش طول میکشه


درسته.
مهندسی برق و مکانیک و پزشکی و دندون و دارو و حقوق هیچوقت کنکور حذف نمیکنن.

----------


## elm10

> سلام سلام
> میگن منابع کنکور عوض شده
> راسته یا نه؟


کدوم منایع؟ سال چاپ؟ چیش عوض شده؟ فقط شنیدی؟!!!!

توی پیک سنجش منابع کنکور منتشر شده شماره ۹۴۵ اینم لینک دانلودش:
http://peyk.sanjesh.org/dnfile.ashx?...2=5kKCN+YKUhc=
صفحه‌ی ۱۲ و ۱۳ رو نگاه کن منابع رو دقیق زده.

----------


## elm10

> البته بعید میدونم چند سال دیگه کنکور کامل حذف بشه تا دو سال دیگه تازه تاثیرش شده 30 درصد چون واسه رشته های پرطرفدار هنوز کنکور وجود داره - باید مابقی دروس پیش  و کل دروس دوم رو نهایی کنن ( البته یه سال تاثیرش مثبت سال دیگه تاثیرش مسقیمه مثل کاری که واسه پیش دانشگاهی کردن 95 و 96 ) که این خودش طول میکشه


دوست عزیز اینا کنکور رو حذف شده در نظر میگیرن!! الان کسی که سر جلسه کنکور نیومده میتونه انتخاب رشته کنه! شما کنکور رو حذف شده حساب کن!!
ولی برای رشته‌هایی که با عنوان رشته‌های پرمتقاضی در دفترچه شماره ۲ کنکور سراسری ۹۴ صفحه ۶ در یک جدول معرفی شده، باید کنکور رو بدی که یک رتبه بیاری وگرنه با این رقابت زیاد بدون کنکور قبول نمیشی. (یعنی خودشون هم دقیقا میدونند کدوم رشته‌ها این وضع رو دارند!!)
بعد هم آموزش و پرورش یا سازمان سنجش برای همکاری کردن با همدیگه در حد صفر هستند. سال قبل که امتحان نهایی پیش رو انداختن دو هفته قبل از کنکور خب معلومه هیچ احدی نمیتونه درست و حسابی برای امتحان نهایی بخونه! هیچ چیزی این وسط طول نمی‌کشه تمام کاری که اینا میتونستند بکنند همین بود که اونایی که سر جلسه کنکور حاضر نشدند هم انتخاب رشته کنند. مگر اینکه مجلس دوباره قانون تصویب کنه (البته درست و حسابی باشه و با جزئیات وگرنه مثل قانون ۱۰ سال پیش میشه که هیچ فرجی حاصل نمیشه) و این وضع رو تغییر بده.

----------


## ASkonkur

اگه طرح ترمیم معدل تصویب بشه خیلی خوب میشه....و کمتر کسی به افزایش سهم معدل در کنکور معترض خواهد بود چون بهانه ای نخواهند داشت...

----------


## mahro0

عالیهههه  :Yahoo (83):

----------

